# Weekly Competition 2022-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U2 R' U' F2 R U' R' U2 F R
*2. *R' U2 F U2 R2 F U' F U2 F' U'
*3. *U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 F' U2
*4. *U F' R U' R' F U2 R2 U' F' U2
*5. *R U2 R' U R' F R U' R' U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F D' R B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 B R2 U B' D2 U2 R' D2
*2. *L2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 F R2 F2 R' B2 R B F' D' L2 R' F L'
*3. *F L U' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R' F' U R2 D2 L B' R'
*4. *L2 D B' D' F' R' B D L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B D' L2 B2
*5. *R U' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U L' D2 F' U2 L B2 L U' F

*4x4x4*
*1. *U F' U B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D R' L U' R2 L2 B D B2 Uw2 L Uw2 L' U Rw2 D Fw2 F2 Uw2 D R U B D' Fw' B U' Rw U2 F Rw2 Fw' Rw L F2
*2. *B2 F' D U L' U R B2 U2 B' L2 B2 U2 F D2 F2 U' R2 D Rw2 D2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 F' U' R2 L2 Rw' U B Rw L Fw' Rw' Uw' R' U' Fw2 B'
*3. *R L F2 D F2 R2 L B L2 B F2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 U B' U Uw2 Rw2 F R2 Fw2 D' R2 F2 Uw2 B F2 Uw2 B2 Rw' F' Rw R' U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' L' Uw U' D Fw
*4. *R' F' D2 B2 L U2 L' B2 R F2 L D2 U B L2 D' L2 U2 R' U' Rw2 Uw2 R' L U' R2 L Fw2 U' R' Fw2 D2 L' Fw R' D' L' Uw2 Rw' Uw' U' L2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 D'
*5. *L' R' U2 L U2 D2 L' B2 U' F R' D' L F' D2 L2 U L' Uw2 L U' Rw2 D' B2 L Uw2 L D' B2 Uw2 B2 Fw' D2 F Rw F2 D' Fw' L2 D' Fw2 B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' L2 F' Lw2 B' D2 Rw F2 B Uw U2 Bw Lw' L' R Fw' D' Uw' B Lw2 D Lw' U Bw2 Uw R' Rw2 L' Fw' Uw' Rw2 Lw U' Uw' R Rw' B' Dw F U F2 L B2 R' Uw' R2 Uw' Fw U2 Rw2 Bw Uw F' B' R' Fw Bw F L2 Bw'
*2. *F Bw U' Dw' Rw2 D Lw2 D Rw2 Dw' B' Fw' R' Rw2 F2 Lw B2 Rw2 D' Fw2 R2 Lw2 F' Fw' Uw' R Dw' U2 Fw2 Rw' B F2 L2 Rw2 F2 Dw2 R Rw2 L F' Dw U L' Fw Bw L2 Bw' F' U2 Bw2 Dw' Lw' D2 Uw L' Fw' Dw2 R B Bw'
*3. *R L2 F' Lw Rw U2 Lw2 B' U' D Fw B Bw' Dw' U Rw2 Dw2 R2 U Lw2 D F2 Bw U' L' F2 Dw2 U Rw' F2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 R F' U' L Rw2 D' B D2 Uw2 Fw' B' Rw U2 Fw Rw Bw2 U Fw Dw2 L' F2 Rw2 Uw Bw' Rw Dw' D
*4. *F' R' U Fw2 Uw' U' B2 Dw' B2 U2 Dw2 R' Fw2 R2 Lw' Rw U Fw' U' Lw D2 F' B' R2 U Fw2 Dw' D' Lw U Bw2 B' Dw2 F' Uw' R' D Rw' F2 D2 L2 Lw' D' Uw2 Bw' Uw2 F Bw Uw2 D2 F' Fw' Bw2 B' R2 Rw Uw Lw R U
*5. *Uw2 R2 Bw Lw' Rw2 R L' B2 U2 Bw Rw' Uw D B D L2 F2 R Rw' Lw2 Bw Rw' U' D Fw Dw2 Fw' B2 R' F Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw' Lw2 L' Bw' U R2 Uw2 L2 R D B' Rw D2 Fw2 Lw Uw F2 B R Fw' Dw' Lw' R2 L B L' Bw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *D' 3Uw2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw U' Bw R' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw' D2 F' Fw2 L2 U2 Fw F' B 3Uw2 Bw Fw' Lw 3Fw Lw2 Rw Bw' Fw Lw2 3Rw2 L2 3Fw Rw2 3Uw2 L F2 3Rw' Uw' 3Fw Rw Bw' B 3Uw2 B' U' F' Uw' Lw D' R2 Dw' U' D2 R B' Fw F' Rw' Lw' F R Fw2 3Fw2 R' 3Uw Rw' Fw' L' 3Rw' Lw' R' Uw' Fw' Dw Fw' Lw' F Dw2
*2. *3Uw F' L' 3Rw2 D Uw Lw Fw2 3Rw Dw2 Rw 3Fw2 Uw2 L Dw2 3Uw L' F' Rw' B2 3Rw L' Fw2 3Fw' R' Lw2 F' L Rw' Dw' Rw2 3Fw' U' 3Rw2 L2 R' 3Uw B2 F R' L 3Uw' Uw Dw' 3Fw Bw' F2 U2 L2 3Uw2 B U Rw' Fw2 3Rw 3Fw Lw Uw L2 Fw' U F2 Lw R' L2 U' Lw2 B2 F' Fw 3Fw' Rw R' D' L' Uw' F 3Fw' L' Fw2
*3. *R' D F Bw2 Lw 3Fw' U2 Fw' R2 3Uw2 L2 3Uw2 L' U2 Bw' 3Fw D' Uw2 Fw D2 Dw2 L2 3Uw' Uw' Rw2 B Uw' D2 Rw2 3Fw B2 L' Bw' L2 Lw D' Dw F Uw' Lw Dw2 3Fw2 Fw' B U' 3Uw Fw2 3Rw' Bw2 R' Bw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 D Uw B' Dw' 3Fw U R2 Lw Uw Lw 3Rw' 3Fw2 Fw U Fw2 Uw Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 B' Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw Uw2 R
*4. *Fw Rw Fw2 D' 3Uw2 Fw2 B' Bw' Dw L Rw' Uw' Fw' B2 Dw Rw Bw L U2 F' Fw2 Lw 3Uw2 Lw U' L' D' Bw2 D F' D2 Bw B R Bw2 L' D U' F2 R2 Rw2 U' Fw D F2 U2 D' Fw B' Bw' Uw2 D' Lw B2 Uw D2 3Uw2 L Uw Fw' Bw L' 3Uw2 D' Rw D L Bw' R' 3Fw' L R2 3Uw' B2 L' U' 3Rw D' B 3Rw2
*5. *B 3Uw' Bw Dw Uw' R Bw L' B2 D' L2 B' U' Dw Rw D' Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw U2 Fw Bw2 F Rw2 R2 B' Bw2 Fw Dw2 3Fw Uw Fw Uw 3Rw' F2 3Rw Uw2 Dw Bw Rw' Fw2 Lw2 3Fw' B L' 3Uw' B2 L U' Bw2 Fw2 R L2 Fw' Lw2 Dw 3Rw U2 L2 D' Rw2 L2 3Uw' Dw' R' Lw' Dw' 3Rw' Lw' Dw' L' Bw Uw2 R2 Fw2 R2 F R B2 3Uw

*7x7x7*
*1. *R U2 Dw' 3Lw2 Fw 3Rw L Uw2 B' D' Fw' F 3Bw' 3Dw Fw' D2 U Lw2 F' 3Bw R' Bw' 3Lw' L U R' 3Bw2 B' Lw' U2 Dw 3Fw U' 3Rw2 D 3Fw' 3Bw Rw2 3Uw2 B' Uw U L 3Lw Rw2 3Fw' Lw2 Rw' 3Uw2 F Bw B' 3Dw' Lw2 3Rw Bw2 Dw Uw 3Lw D' B2 3Dw Dw 3Uw' 3Bw' B 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw' Lw' U2 3Uw Lw B 3Bw' L 3Rw U Rw' 3Bw Rw2 3Rw2 D' Fw2 3Uw' U2 3Fw' 3Lw' R2 3Uw2 Lw2 R' D 3Uw' R' Lw D2 Lw2 L' 3Dw'
*2. *Bw2 F 3Dw2 Lw2 3Lw2 L2 Bw Rw2 Uw' R Dw2 Fw2 R2 3Lw2 Uw 3Rw' 3Fw2 F' B Fw2 Dw Uw2 L Uw2 Fw2 Rw R Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 R' D 3Rw Lw2 Bw' 3Fw B 3Dw L2 3Dw 3Fw Lw2 Dw L' F2 Fw' Rw2 3Fw2 D 3Bw' 3Dw2 R L2 3Bw2 Dw Lw' Bw Uw2 Lw' Uw' Lw 3Rw B U B2 3Bw' 3Fw2 D' Fw' 3Dw L 3Uw Rw2 3Dw' F' R' Rw2 3Dw' Dw' L2 D 3Fw' U' 3Bw' B' Lw2 U' Fw' U Lw2 Dw F U B' 3Bw' Uw 3Bw' Uw' B' U'
*3. *Bw Dw B' Uw' Fw' Bw B Uw 3Rw' B2 U2 3Dw Rw L 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw 3Fw Dw2 Uw D2 Lw2 D2 Uw' Lw2 R2 3Lw2 Rw2 Dw' B2 3Fw' 3Dw2 Uw R' F' 3Fw' D' 3Bw' Uw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Fw' F 3Uw' Uw2 F Dw Rw 3Uw Uw' 3Dw' Fw' U B' Lw' U2 3Bw Fw' 3Lw' 3Bw2 Uw' Rw2 3Rw' 3Uw 3Lw B F Uw' U2 Dw2 D' 3Dw2 Fw L' D L' Bw' 3Bw L2 R2 Fw' Rw D L' 3Uw2 3Dw 3Lw' B2 Bw2 3Uw' 3Lw' L Dw 3Lw2 U B2 3Fw2 U2 3Fw 3Rw2
*4. *Dw U' 3Uw' 3Lw' Fw2 Uw2 Lw' R Fw R' Fw2 F 3Rw2 Bw 3Dw' Fw' Lw Uw' 3Fw' Bw2 L Uw R' Dw2 R' 3Bw R2 Bw2 3Bw' F D U 3Dw2 Dw L' 3Rw2 Uw Rw' 3Lw' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Fw R2 3Uw2 Lw' Uw' B' Dw Bw 3Rw2 3Lw Lw D Lw 3Lw Uw2 Lw2 3Bw Rw 3Bw2 3Uw F 3Bw2 3Uw Uw' L2 3Fw' D F' Dw Uw' Lw2 3Dw' D' Rw B' 3Bw Uw 3Rw R2 Lw F 3Bw' Bw2 Uw Fw2 3Bw2 Uw' Rw' D Dw' 3Bw' U2 Dw 3Rw' 3Uw Fw2
*5. *3Bw' 3Dw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Lw2 D2 R' Uw2 R2 Dw 3Uw2 F2 B 3Bw' 3Uw' Lw 3Fw L Uw Dw2 Lw2 Bw 3Uw' 3Dw2 R B Dw2 L U' R2 Fw' Uw' 3Rw' 3Lw L D L 3Fw' Dw Bw' Uw' 3Lw 3Fw2 D' L2 Fw2 Rw' 3Dw Bw2 3Uw2 Fw Lw 3Lw U D R Rw' F' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw' Rw' 3Bw2 3Uw2 U2 Uw2 D 3Bw 3Lw F2 Bw2 3Bw2 3Lw' D' Dw 3Bw2 B2 R' L 3Rw' 3Dw 3Bw 3Fw' Rw Lw2 B Uw2 L2 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Dw2 Lw' 3Bw R' Fw' 3Rw' 3Lw' D' 3Lw2 Bw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U' F R U' R F R U' R U'
*2. *U' R U R' U2 F R2 U' R2 U F
*3. *R' U2 R U R2 F R U' R U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B' U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 U L' F2 D' R' F' R2 U F Rw' Uw
*2. *U D' F' L2 U R' U' L B F2 U R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 R Fw' Uw
*3. *L2 D R F U L B' F2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 L' D F D2 Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B R2 B' R2 B L2 D' B U R' B2 F2 R U2 R F' Rw2 U' Fw2 B Uw2 D R2 B Uw2 F U B2 U2 Rw U Fw2 B' R' D' Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw D2 L z y'
*2. *U B' U' B R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 L F D B L R2 D' R' Uw2 R D2 F' Rw2 F R' D2 Fw2 Uw2 F' D2 B Uw F D2 B2 Uw' B L' Fw' D2 Rw' D2 Fw2 x2 y'
*3. *D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F2 D' L U' R' B' D2 U' L2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 D2 R' Fw2 R2 Uw2 L Uw2 F' Uw' F2 U' R Uw R' Rw U D' F Uw Rw' y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F2 L Fw' Rw' Lw' Fw2 U2 R2 Fw Uw L D Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw Fw' R Lw' Uw F' R Dw R2 Dw' D Rw Lw' U2 Bw2 Dw2 F' B2 Uw Fw2 Uw Fw' F L' Fw D Rw2 D2 Fw' U Uw L2 Lw B R' F2 U2 Dw2 B' Uw' Lw2 Fw2 D L 3Rw
*2. *Lw Dw Uw2 Bw' R' Dw' Bw R' Fw Rw' R' F' Lw Bw Rw Lw2 U Lw B2 R Bw' Fw' Rw' Lw2 Fw L' F Bw B Uw Dw Rw R' F2 Rw2 U2 L' F2 Fw' L2 Bw2 B' R Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Fw' U' R' Rw2 Lw Fw D2 Fw' R Lw' Uw2 Dw' U2 Bw 3Rw2
*3. *D2 U2 Fw F L2 Rw2 Dw D2 F' B2 Dw Rw2 B' F2 D' B2 U2 Fw' Dw B R2 Dw U2 F Rw' Uw2 Lw' R2 Uw' Lw B' L' Bw Lw2 Uw B Dw' Lw' Fw2 B F Lw2 Bw Rw R' D' F2 Lw2 B Rw U' B R2 D2 Rw2 D' F D2 Fw2 Bw2 3Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' Dw2 Uw' Rw Lw' B F D' Rw2 Lw2 Dw' Fw' Dw' U2 F2 3Rw' Uw' Lw2 Bw' 3Fw2 L' B2 Fw R' F2 Uw 3Uw2 U' 3Fw Uw 3Fw2 F U' 3Uw2 Rw' L 3Uw2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw' F2 3Uw L' 3Fw' Fw' Rw F R2 3Rw2 Fw' U 3Rw' F' Fw' D B2 3Uw' L U2 L Bw2 L B2 R Bw2 Lw' 3Uw U Bw R' 3Uw2 Lw' B' Uw Lw2 Bw' R 3Rw 3Fw' L2 x' y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw Bw' B2 Rw' F2 Fw 3Lw2 Fw2 D Dw' Uw' 3Bw2 R' D2 Dw 3Uw' U Uw' R U2 R Lw 3Dw2 3Rw Dw Bw Uw2 B2 Rw 3Uw2 B 3Rw2 Rw2 U 3Fw2 3Bw2 U 3Dw' Uw' Bw2 Dw R' 3Lw' Rw' F' Rw' Uw Bw2 3Uw' Lw' Bw 3Uw' R' L D' Rw2 F2 D2 Dw Rw' Bw2 Uw' 3Dw' Rw2 3Dw' 3Fw U2 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 Fw' B' 3Fw Uw2 Bw2 D2 3Lw' 3Uw' D' 3Fw2 L2 U F 3Uw2 Lw 3Lw2 Dw2 R B Fw' F D2 R2 Bw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 R' Uw2 x' y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 F' L R' D' U R2 U2 B U2 Fw Uw
*2. *R2 F2 U' D B L F' D B2 L2 B' R D2 F2 B2 R' F2 D2 Rw' Uw
*3. *B2 L' F' R D' L' U2 R D' F2 R2 B L2 B L2 D2 L2 B' D2 L' Fw
*4. *R D2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 R U' B R2 B' R F Rw' Uw2
*5. *R U2 D' L' B U R2 U2 L B' R F2 L2 D2 R L2 F2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*6. *B L F2 R2 F U' R D2 L F2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 U2 D' L2 F' Rw
*7. *U L2 D2 R' D2 B2 L B2 L U2 L2 B L2 D L' F2 U B' L R Fw Uw
*8. *B L2 U' F2 B' R' B2 U L F2 D' F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' B' U2 Rw Uw'
*9. *D L2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 U' L B D F D' R U F L Fw Uw
*10. *R L F' R' D2 L U2 F' D' U2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 L2 F' L2 U2 Rw2
*11. *B2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 B' D2 R F' U2 R U B2 L B' F' L' Fw Uw2
*12. *D L' B' D2 B' F U2 F R2 F' R F U2 L D F R2 D2 U2 Rw Uw'
*13. *U2 L2 B' L D2 R' U2 F2 L D2 R' B2 U L U' L2 D2 R' D Fw'
*14. *U' B2 L D2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 D R F2 U Rw' Uw2
*15. *R L F' L' F2 B R F2 U B U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 D2 R Uw2
*16. *R' F' R2 B L2 D2 F L2 F L2 D R' U' L2 U' F U2 B2 L' B Rw2
*17. *L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R B' L2 R2 B F L' F' U R' F2 U Rw2 Uw2
*18. *F2 L U' L2 B D' L2 U2 B' L B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*19. *B2 U2 F' U' L U' L2 D' F2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' D' Rw2 Uw
*20. *B R' D F' L D2 R' F D R' F R2 U2 F' B' L2 F2 U' Rw' Uw2
*21. *D R2 F' L2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 B U F' U L2 R' B D B U
*22. *U' F2 R2 F L2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R' U' L2 B' D' R2 B D' Rw2
*23. *U2 F2 L2 F2 L F' U F' L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 Fw Uw'
*24. *L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D' L2 F' D2 U B2 D2 B R' F2 D U R' U' Fw' Uw'
*25. *D R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B L U' L2 B' U2 F R2 B R2 B2 R Uw
*26. *F' D2 B2 R' F U' R' F' U F' U' F B' U2 F L2 U2 F2
*27. *F' D2 U2 B F2 L2 F L2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 R' D F' R' B2 L Uw'
*28. *R2 U' R2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R D F' U2 R2 F2 D Fw Uw2
*29. *R U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U' B' R F' R U2 B2 D B2 L Fw' Uw'
*30. *R' L' D F' D L2 B2 L2 B' U R F U2 F2 D2 F' U2 F R2 Uw'
*31. *F D U2 R' D2 U2 R' D B L2 R' U B2 U2 L' R' Fw' Uw2
*32. *U' L D2 L' D R2 F R D F2 L B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U2 Rw' Uw
*33. *B2 L' U' D2 B2 F' U2 L2 B2 F' L2 F L' D' R' U F2 R2 D' F' Rw' Uw'
*34. *F' U2 L2 U2 L' B2 D' R F' R2 D B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*35. *D' F2 L2 D' U' R2 D L2 R D2 F2 U L D B F' R U F Rw Uw2
*36. *B' D2 R' U D2 F2 B R D' B D2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 B' Rw Uw2
*37. *R' D2 L F D2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 F2 U L' D' U L U' F' Rw Uw'
*38. *D L2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' F' L' U2 F L2 B' F' D F' U' F2 Uw'
*39. *D2 L' F2 U2 L2 U2 L' R2 B R2 D2 L U R U2 F2 R2 B D2 Rw' Uw2
*40. *B2 L' U2 F2 L B2 L' U2 R2 B2 F' R U B' U2 R2 F2 U F D Fw' Uw2
*41. *F' L' D2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D L2 B D' U F L' U' L D2 Rw'
*42. *D2 F2 U2 R' D' L F2 L' B' F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R L' B2 R' B' Rw2 Uw'
*43. *D2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 D L U F L' D R2 B' U F2 D F' Rw Uw'
*44. *U L F2 R2 D U R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B L' B2 F' L' R' F' D2 Fw' Uw2
*45. *U2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 R2 F D' B' F' L' F' U2 L' R' D2 Rw Uw2
*46. *D' B' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 F U' B D2 L' U2 R' B' R' U' R Fw' Uw'
*47. *B D R2 F2 U R F2 U2 R' B' L F R2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 Fw'
*48. *F L' D L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R D' F2 U2 F U B' F' L Fw Uw'
*49. *D' R' L' U F' R2 U B2 R D2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 B2 U B' Rw Uw
*50. *B2 D' B2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 R B L' D2 U' L2 D' U' B' L Fw Uw2
*51. *B' D' F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F R U' R' B U2 L' U Fw' Uw2
*52. *D' B2 U L' B' R' B' L F' D2 L' F2 B' R2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*53. *B2 L B' D' R2 B' U' F2 D' R2 F' U2 B R2 B U2 B2 D' L Uw2
*54. *D' R' U' F2 L2 D L2 D B' L' R2 B2 U' F R B' L' D Rw2
*55. *R' F R2 U' L2 B L' B D' R' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 F R2 L2 U Rw2
*56. *F' R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 U' B2 F R' U2 L' F2 R U' Fw' Uw
*57. *D2 B' D B' R2 B' L2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 R' F' L2
*58. *D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 U' B F D R' U2 R' B' U' L2 U Fw' Uw
*59. *F' B2 U L2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 L B' U' L2 D R2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*60. *B2 L' B R B' F' D2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D L' D2 F U2 F' Rw Uw'
*61. *F2 R U F2 L2 R' F2 U2 R D2 R' U2 R2 B' L2 D' F2 R2 B U2 Rw2 Uw2
*62. *D R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' L B' L F L D' R' D' B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*63. *R' U B2 U2 F' D' F2 R D' R2 U' F2 D L2 D' F R' B Rw2 Uw
*64. *R B' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 D R' U L' U2 L' U2 F U2 Rw' Uw2
*65. *R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R B2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' B' D' R' Fw' Uw2
*66. *D R F2 L U2 R B2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L B' D2 B D2 F L Fw Uw2
*67. *L U' R' L F2 D' L' U2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 D' F U R2 D2 Rw Uw2
*68. *F R L' B' D2 L B R F2 R L2 F2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 D B2 Rw2 Uw2
*69. *R2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 U2 L U L' D2 U L2 R F R' D' R' Fw Uw2
*70. *F L' D R U' R2 L2 F L' B' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' R D' B' L2 F' R D B2 U F' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B2
*2. *D' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' U2 R F L2 F2 R' D2 B
*3. *U R2 U L2 D2 U' F2 L' F' R' B2 U B2 L D2 B2 F D' L
*4. *B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 R' U F2 R U2 L2 F' U2 L R B2 D2
*5. *B D' R2 U F2 U' L2 D' F2 U B D2 R D' U' L2 R U R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L F' U R2 U2 R' L' D' B F2 U2 D R2 D B2 D' L2 B R'
*2. *D' U2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 B' L2 D' F2 R' D2 B R F D2 F
*3. *B' L2 D2 R B2 L' D2 L' D B2 L' U' R2 B D2 F D U2
*4. *U2 R' F2 L B' D R' U L2 U' B' R' L2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 L'
*5. *R2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' L' D U' R2 D U L' D F2 L' B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F' U2 R2 F2 D U L2 D' F2 L2 B L B' L R2 B' L' R
*2. *U2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' L2 U L B' D' R' B2 L2 U2 B'
*3. *D L2 D U' L2 R2 U' B2 F' D' F' U' L R2 D' U' R U L2
*4. *L2 D' F' U B2 L2 B R U2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R F2
*5. *U' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U R2 F L' R2 B2 R B' D R' D R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U R B' L2 D F' B R U R U2 R2 B' D2 B L2 F' B2 L2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D F R2 B' U F' L B D' U' L' D2 F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 B D2 F R' D B L' D' L F L' U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' F U' F U' R2 U' F' U2 F U'
*3. *R2 F U B2 D' U B2 D' F2 L2 F L R B2 F D2 F D L
*4. *U' D B2 R F B L D R2 U D2 R' D2 B2 L F2 L U2 D2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 D' L' Uw2 L' D' R' Fw2 Rw2 L D' Fw F' L2 Fw' F' Rw2 Uw Fw2 B2 Uw' Fw' U L2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R U' R F' R2 F R U R'
*3. *L' D L2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 L D2 R' B U L F2 U2 F
*4. *L' U' R2 F' L B' U' D R D2 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 B D2 Uw2 R Uw2 L Uw2 B' L' F' R2 L Uw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 Uw U2 R' Uw2 Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw Fw2 B'
*5. *Dw' Rw Dw Lw2 Rw L F' D' B2 Rw' F Uw' Dw2 Rw2 B2 L Bw' Rw2 D' Fw U' R2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw' D2 Bw2 Rw Bw' U Dw' R2 L2 D' Dw Lw2 L Fw2 L' D' R2 Fw Uw Dw R Bw' L' D' F2 R Fw' Rw L' U2 Lw' Fw D' Lw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R' F' U' R' U2 F' U2 F' R U'
*3. *B' U' D' R2 F2 L U R2 F B L2 D2 F L2 F R2 D L2 U
*4. *R' D F D F2 R2 U D' R2 B2 D2 R' D' L B2 D F' U' Rw2 Uw2 R F Uw2 L' B2 Uw2 B2 U2 F' R' D F2 Uw' L F D2 Fw D U2 Fw' Rw' Uw' D'
*5. *Rw' Uw B Dw2 F R L2 Bw2 B2 U2 Dw' Bw2 Uw' Bw2 L2 Bw F' Uw L D U R' Lw' F Dw' Uw' L' Bw U' D' F U' Rw L B' D Uw U2 Bw2 B' Uw D2 B L2 U' Uw' Bw F R2 B2 Fw' L' B Fw U2 D Bw2 D U2 F2
*6. *R' L 3Uw2 R2 Fw' Dw L' 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw' D2 3Uw B2 3Fw' Bw' Fw' Rw Bw U2 Uw R D2 Bw' 3Uw' L2 F2 Lw2 3Uw Bw Rw2 3Uw U2 3Rw2 R' Rw2 Fw' U' 3Rw' U Lw' Bw 3Uw' L' 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw' F2 Dw' U2 B' Uw' Lw Fw2 L2 R Uw F2 Rw' Lw' Uw U 3Uw Lw2 3Uw R2 Bw' U' Dw2 F' Fw' Bw2 3Uw Lw' Fw2 B' Bw 3Fw2 U2 3Rw 3Uw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R' F R U F' U2 R U' R' F
*3. *F2 L R B2 U2 L F2 U2 B D' L' U' R2 D R B L2 D2 R
*4. *B' D2 L2 U R2 B2 D' L' F D2 U L2 D2 L' F' R D' Rw2 Fw2 U2 B Rw2 U' F' L2 Uw2 F' Uw2 R2 B L' D' Rw D' R F2 Uw R2 B' Uw2 F Uw' Rw' D2
*5. *Dw2 R' Uw' Lw2 U' Lw L' U2 Fw B R U Uw2 Rw' Fw' R2 Dw' L Bw Dw' R U' B U' Fw' Bw2 Dw' F Fw2 Lw R2 Uw2 Dw D' Rw' D2 U2 Bw L U2 Uw' Lw D' F2 U F2 U D' R' U2 Bw' D Fw Dw2 D' Fw2 L Dw2 Fw L'
*6. *L' R2 B' L F' U' L' F R B2 Dw' Lw2 Fw' Dw2 R' D' L' Rw' 3Rw U2 Dw Lw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Bw' L R' Lw2 F' Bw 3Rw2 F B2 Bw Dw Uw2 Fw2 B' Lw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Uw Fw' 3Uw' Lw2 L' D2 Bw 3Uw2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B' 3Fw2 Dw R' Rw' Bw' Dw Uw' B' U R D2 R Fw' U2 3Uw' 3Fw Dw 3Rw2 L Fw L' Fw 3Fw' 3Rw2 D F
*7. *D' 3Bw Lw2 3Lw2 Rw' F 3Rw' L Bw R' 3Dw 3Rw' L 3Bw' 3Uw Bw' 3Uw U2 Bw2 3Uw' Rw' Uw2 Bw R 3Uw2 Fw Lw' B Lw2 F' 3Uw' 3Lw Fw' Bw Rw D' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Bw2 F' 3Fw' Fw' L' Lw2 3Lw' 3Dw2 3Lw Lw' 3Bw U' Dw' Lw' U Fw2 R' L' Bw2 L2 R' D' L' Fw U' 3Lw' R2 3Fw2 3Rw' Fw' R 3Bw2 3Uw2 Bw2 R' L2 F2 3Lw U Uw' 3Fw' Fw L2 3Fw 3Dw2 Uw2 Dw' Bw2 R2 Fw B 3Bw Rw Dw2 L 3Dw2 R2 3Dw2 Uw B' Bw 3Fw

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR4+ DL1- UL2+ U0+ R1- D3- L5- ALL2- y2 U3+ R5- D5- L1+ ALL0+ UR
*2. *UR4- DR2- DL4+ UL5- U2+ R2+ D2+ L4- ALL3- y2 U3- R1+ D3- L5+ ALL4- DR
*3. *UR3+ DR1+ DL1+ UL3+ U3+ R1+ D4- L0+ ALL1- y2 U1- R4- D1- L2- ALL0+ UR
*4. *UR2+ DR4- DL4- UL6+ U5- R1- D2- L3- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R1+ D4- L0+ ALL3- DL UL
*5. *UR3+ DR3+ DL4- UL3- U0+ R4- D0+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U4+ R2+ D4+ L2- ALL4+ UR DR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B R' B' L' B' U R' L' B U' B u' l b'
*2. *B' U R U B' R' B R U' R' L' u l
*3. *R L U B' L B R' L R' L' R' u l b
*4. *R' B R' L' U B' U L B' R L l r'
*5. *R' B' L R' U' R' B R L' U R r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,2) / (3,0) / (-5,4) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (-2,0)
*2. *(0,2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,-5) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (-3,0)
*3. *(-5,-3) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (6,-3) / (5,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (-1,-4) /
*4. *(-5,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-5,0) / (2,-4) / (4,0) / (-2,-1)
*5. *(-5,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,3) / (4,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (2,-3) / (-4,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B R U' L' U R U R' U' B' U
*2. *B U B U B L R' U B' R U
*3. *L R B U' L B' U' L U' B L
*4. *R B L' B L U' R' L B' U' L
*5. *B U B' R U L' U' L' U B L

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2' flip F2 L2' U2' R2' BL' BR R2' flip BR' U F BL2 U' F L2' BR2' U2 F2 R U F' R2' F' U' F2 U2 R U'
*2. *F2 flip L BL2' U BR' U2' BL U2' flip U2 BR R2' F' R U2' BL2' BR U' F2' U2' R U2' R' F' U2' R F' U F2
*3. *R2 F2' U' BL2' L F' L2' U2' flip U2' F BL2 BR' U F' BL2 L2 R2 F2 R2' F2 R F2' U' F' R2' U2' F'
*4. *BR flip L' BL2' U2 L2' F2 U2' BL2' flip U2' F2' R' BL2' L' U2 BR2' BL2' R' U2' F' R F U' R U2' F2 U R2
*5. *R F' flip R BL2' L' BR2 BL2' U2' R U' flip BR' U F L2' BR2 U BL' L' R U2 F2 R2' F' R2 F' R2 U2' F

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R' U' R U2 F U F R2 U' F'
*3. *L2 R2 U B2 D2 U2 L2 D F' L D2 R' F D L2 B2 U F' R
*4. *F D B L' B L U F R L2 D2 L D2 R D2 R' F2 D2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 L' Fw2 R' B' Rw2 R U2 F' Uw B U2 F' L2 Uw' Fw' B2 D' B' Rw' Fw' F
*5. *Bw' Dw Fw2 F2 Uw' U D' L2 Uw2 Bw' D Lw' Dw L R2 U' Lw' L2 B' F Bw Dw2 D2 B2 Lw F Uw' Bw' Dw2 U' Uw' Lw D2 Dw' Fw2 Bw' D Bw2 D U R' Lw Dw2 L' Fw Bw2 D Fw' Bw R2 Rw' Dw' Rw2 Bw U2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 D L2
*OH. *D U B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 L F R2 D F' R2 D2 R' D' R2 D'
*Clock. *UR5- DR2+ DL4- UL3+ U4- R0+ D0+ L4- ALL5- y2 U4+ R0+ D1- L2- ALL1- UR DR
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' U B L' R' B R' L' U' B' R u' r' b
*Square-1. *(3,2) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (4,-3)
*Skewb. *R B R' L B' R L B L R B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' R' f' l' b r' b' B' F L B' L F R' B' L'
*2. *R' f F r b f l f r' B' L' B L' B F' L' R B'
*3. *R' f F r' b' f' r b B L B F' L R F' R
*4. *F b' B' L' l f' l F R B' R' B' R' F' L' F'
*5. *B l' L' F' L r b f l' L' B' F' R F R B F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Bw' U' Rw' U' L R Lw U B Uw Lw Bw Rw' Bw Uw Lw Uw Rw' l'
*2. *Rw Uw U' B' Uw L B' Rw' Uw L' Rw Uw' Lw' Bw' Lw Bw' Rw Bw Uw' l' r'
*3. *U' Bw' Lw' R' Lw' U' B' Lw' Rw' B Bw Lw Bw' Uw' Rw' Uw' u' l b
*4. *Uw' B Lw Uw' L R Bw' U' R Uw' B Uw Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw Bw Uw l r b'
*5. *Uw' R' Lw U R' B' Uw Lw' U L B' Lw' Bw' Rw' Uw' Lw' Bw u' l b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R U R D2 L D R U L U R D L2 D R2 U L2 U R U L D R2 U L D2 L U L U R2 D L2 D R D L U R2 U R D L U L2 D R2 D R U2 L D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R D L U2 R D L D R U R D L2 U R2 U2 L3 D R2 U L2 D R U L D2 R2 U L D R2 U L D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R3 U L2 D2 R U R U L2 U R2 D L3 D R2 U2 L2 D3 R U2 R U L2 D3 R2 U R D L U3 L
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U R D2 L U R D R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 U R D2 R U2 L D L D L U2 R U R D L U L D R D L U R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D3 L U L U2 R2 D2 R U2 L D2 L U L D2 R U3 R D2 L2 U2 R D2 R D R U2 L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' F U D F' R F U R B' L' U2 D2 B2 D R2 L2 U F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 F2 U2 R' B' U L' U2 B2 L' R2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' U2 F2 R U2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 U B L2 D' B' R' F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 F' R2 D' L2 F2 D U' F2 L U2 B' R D R' U2 L2 D B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 F B' L U D2 L' F2 U' B' U2 F' B U2 R2 B' U2 R' U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 F D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 L' U' F2 U' L R D2 F'
*2. *U F' U2 B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B' R2 U' F' U' B' L'
*3. *L' D2 B' U' F' B L' B2 D' R' D' F2 U D2 F2 L2 U D L2 F2
*4. *L D' B' L' D' F U' R' D2 B' U2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' B'
*5. *B' D B L' U2 F' U R D' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U D2 F2 B2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UB UL UF UB UR UF UL UF UB UL UB UL RF UR UB UL LB UB UL UF UB UR UL UB UR RF RB UR LF UL UF LB UB UL RB LF UL LF DB LB DF RF UR RB LF UL UB LB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ RF+ UR UB RF UR UB+2 DF+2 RF+2 DL+
*2. * UF UR UF UB UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UL UB RF UR UF UL UB UL LB UL UB RF UF UR UB RF RB UB UR LF UL UB UR UF UB UR LF UL LF UL UB RB DB LB DB LB DR RB DF DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UL+2 LB UL-2 RF+2 DR RF-2 UR+2 LF- DB+2
*3. * UF UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UL UF UB LB UL RF UR UF UR UL LB UB UR RF UR RB UR UB LF UL UF UB UR UL LB RB LF UF UL LB DL LB DF DR RF DB DL LF DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UB+ LB UB+2 RB+2 DL- LF UF-2 DB+ RB+ RF+ DL+ UL
*4. * UF UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UR UB UL UF UR LB UB UR UL LB RF UR UF UR RF UF UR RF UF RB UR UB UL RB LF UF UR UL UB UR UL UF LF UF DL DR RF RB UB UL LF DB DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UF+ UL LB RF UF+2 LF+2 DR+2 DF LF+ DF+2
*5. * UF UL UB UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UL UF LB UL UF UR UF UR UB LB RF UR UB UL UB UR UF RF RB UB UL RB LF UF LF UF UL UF UL UB UL DL LF DB LB UL UB UR DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UL+ UB LF RB UB+2 UL-2 DR RB-2 DF+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L R' L' F' L F R U L U' L B BL L BL' L' B' F' U F' R' L F' L' U' L R' U F U D' BR U B U F' L BL'
*2. *U' L U L' U' L' F' L' F U' R' F R F' L U' L' R L R' F' L' R' L F U L' U' L' BR R' B' BR' U' L' BL
*3. *R' F D BR R BR' R' D' R L' R' U' R U L F R' F' R' U' R F R' F' L U' L R L' F' L B' L BL U' D F' D'
*4. *L' U' L U R' L' F' L F R U' L U L' U' R F' R' L' R L' F' R U' L' R' U L B' U' L D' F BR L
*5. *R' F R' L' U' R' U R L R' U L U' R' F' U L U' R L' F' R F R' L' R F L F R' BL' L' R D' R BL' F' BL'


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 15, 2022)

How do you know if you win the gift card?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> How do you know if you win the gift card?


I announce the winner on the weekly thread each week about a week after the competition is complete. I also send a personal message to the winner.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2022)

Results for week 46: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, BradenTheMagician, and Tues!

*2x2x2*(202)
1.  0.87 Legomanz
2.  1.02 BrianJ
3.  1.11 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.41 Luke Garrett
5.  1.42 Redicubeman
6.  1.45 NongQuocDuy
7.  1.54 Danny Morgan
8.  1.55 MichaelNielsen
9.  1.62 fdskljgrie
10.  1.65 TipsterTrickster 
11.  1.75 JackPfeifer
12.  1.83 AydenNguyen
13.  1.88 DhruvA
14.  1.92 Shaun Mack
15.  1.95 tom0989123
16.  1.96 Tues
17.  1.97 David ep
18.  2.01 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  2.03 Greyson banana
20.  2.18 parkertrager
21.  2.21 Jge
22.  2.26 Ash Black
23.  2.28 Ryan Pilat
24.  2.30 AndyMok
25.  2.34 Boris McCoy
26.  2.39 baseballjello67
27.  2.41 NN29Cubes
28.  2.42 the super cuber
28.  2.42 CodingCuber
30.  2.46 cuberkid10
31.  2.51 Sub1Hour
32.  2.52 lilwoaji
33.  2.54 asiahyoo1997
33.  2.54 arquillian
33.  2.54 turtwig
36.  2.59 BradenTheMagician
37.  2.62 edsch
38.  2.67 Parist P
39.  2.76 2018KEAR02
40.  2.81 Oliver Pällo
41.  2.82 SpeedyReedy
42.  2.86 EvanWright1
43.  2.87 CubingWizard
44.  2.89 mihnea3000
45.  2.94 Cubing Mania
46.  2.96 EDDDY
47.  2.98 Puppet09
47.  2.98 Eli Apperson
49.  2.99 Cale S
49.  2.99 agradess2
49.  2.99 Utkarsh Ashar
52.  3.02 derk
53.  3.04 nigelthecuber
53.  3.04 AmyCubes_
53.  3.04 Ianwubby
56.  3.05 AidanNoogie
57.  3.06 Topher_
58.  3.08 weatherman223
59.  3.09 Liam Wadek
60.  3.13 eyeballboi
61.  3.14 Magma Cubing
62.  3.17 i eat air
62.  3.17 thecubemaster23
64.  3.19 Triangles_are_cubers
65.  3.22 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
66.  3.24 Ontricus
67.  3.25 zSquirreL
68.  3.26 2017LAMB06
68.  3.26 WizardCM
70.  3.28 TheCubingAddict980
71.  3.29 Dylan Swarts
71.  3.29 DGCubes
73.  3.32 JacobLittleton
73.  3.32 VectorCubes
73.  3.32 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
76.  3.33 Swagrid
77.  3.34 Jan Kasprzak
77.  3.34 gruuby
77.  3.34 ARSCubing
80.  3.36 Jakub D
81.  3.40 Cubey_Tube
82.  3.42 Hargun02
83.  3.43 Kacper Jędrzejuk
84.  3.49 InfinityCuber324
85.  3.60 FishTalons
86.  3.61 lumes2121
86.  3.61 bluishshark
88.  3.62 2019ECKE02
89.  3.65 Nong Quoc Khanh
90.  3.67 MartinN13
91.  3.68 Fisko
92.  3.70 Ravman
93.  3.71 TheReasonableCuber
94.  3.73 sigalig
95.  3.74 beabernardes
96.  3.77 Luke Solves Cubes
96.  3.77 hotufos
98.  3.83 JustGoodCuber
99.  3.84 SpiFunTastic
100.  3.87 Hyperion
101.  3.90 Ordway Persyn
102.  3.95 stanley chapel
103.  3.97 calcuber1800
104.  3.99 Clock_Enthusiast
104.  3.99 Fred Lang
106.  4.02 Bogdan
107.  4.06 Nevan J
108.  4.10 rdurette10
109.  4.11 c00bmaster
109.  4.11 floqualmie
109.  4.11 Caleb Ashley
112.  4.12 hyn
113.  4.15 Jammy
114.  4.17 CubeLub3r
115.  4.18 juanixxds
116.  4.19 AidenCubes
117.  4.25 DynaXT
118.  4.28 bbbbbbbowen
119.  4.29 KarlJagiel
120.  4.30 Kyle Ho
121.  4.31 P.Love
122.  4.33 Noob's Cubes
123.  4.35 Bigcubesrule
123.  4.35 That1Cuber
123.  4.35 MCuber
126.  4.42 KamTheCuber
127.  4.43 abunickabhi
128.  4.47 tavery343
129.  4.50 DanielCubes
130.  4.52 Sawyer
131.  4.53 ichcubegerne
132.  4.59 Cubing_Paddy
133.  4.67 EthanMCuber
134.  4.69 superkitkat106
135.  4.72 Meanjuice
135.  4.72 Nitin Kumar 2018
137.  4.79 Poorcuber09
138.  4.82 edcuberrules8473
138.  4.82 Poketube6681
140.  4.84 yoyoyobank3
141.  4.87 cubenerd74
142.  4.91 Somebody0009
143.  4.96 Dabmachine1
144.  4.99 KingCanyon
145.  5.00 KDJ
146.  5.01 A_Fast
147.  5.11 Lukz
148.  5.12 GrettGrett
149.  5.15 Chai003
150.  5.22 Abram Grimsley
151.  5.42 rlnninja44
151.  5.42 samuel roveran
153.  5.44 CryptoConnor
154.  5.46 Jack Law
155.  5.81 Johnathan Young
156.  5.98 Qzinator
157.  6.07 roxanajohnson01
158.  6.22 Enirolf
159.  6.23 Penguinocuber
160.  6.34 Huntsidermy Cubed
161.  6.43 Panagiotis Christopoulos
162.  6.44 SpeedCubeLegend17
163.  6.53 Jason Tzeng
164.  6.58 N4C0
165.  6.81 GooseCuber
166.  6.83 Mrdoobery
167.  6.89 jun349
168.  6.93 myoder
168.  6.93 Cubinginatree
170.  7.30 Jrg
171.  7.32 Running for cube
172.  7.33 padddi
173.  7.45 Amelia Cheng
174.  7.47 Quixoteace
175.  7.53 Mike Hughey
176.  7.74 One Wheel
176.  7.74 linus.sch
178.  7.77 Dino_Kuber
179.  7.88 BirdCubing
180.  8.08 EmmaTheCapicorn
181.  8.10 CuberThomas
182.  8.20 sporteisvogel
183.  8.32 UkkoE
184.  8.38 Arcanist
185.  8.53 Twisted Cubing
186.  8.80 Whale
187.  8.95 sDLfj
188.  9.20 kbrune
189.  9.27 Lord brainy
190.  9.41 arbivara
191.  9.52 Jacck
192.  9.56 ThijmopTheCuber
193.  9.70 CFOP INC
194.  9.79 Nash171
195.  10.25 JayArlo
196.  10.80 SuperSkewb
197.  10.99 Exmestify
198.  13.05 whatshisbucket
199.  19.62 Lightning_VTV
200.  24.74 Zacian1516
201.  26.16 MatsBergsten
202.  32.56 cubekid2014


*3x3x3*(270)
1.  5.32 iLikeCheese
2.  6.14 Luke Garrett
3.  6.24 riz3ndrr 


Spoiler



4.  6.58 benzhao
5.  6.72 David ep
5.  6.72 Adweehun
7.  6.94 asiahyoo1997
8.  6.98 JackPfeifer
9.  7.00 lilwoaji
10.  7.04 Jacob Nokes
11.  7.12 Adam Chodyniecki
12.  7.32 Shaun Mack
13.  7.36 Charles Jerome
13.  7.36 Redicubeman
15.  7.45 AndyMok
16.  7.51 SpeedyReedy
17.  7.52 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  7.67 Parist P
19.  8.04 Legomanz
20.  8.10 Danny Morgan
21.  8.23 mihnea3000
22.  8.24 Kylegadj
23.  8.29 V Achyuthan
24.  8.30 Ryan Pilat
25.  8.31 parkertrager
26.  8.42 EvanWright1
27.  8.50 Nafiz Fuad Sazid
27.  8.50 Dream Cubing
29.  8.55 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
30.  8.65 Heewon Seo
31.  8.78 Cube for Thewan
32.  8.80 Skewb_Cube
33.  8.81 BradenTheMagician
34.  8.90 NongQuocDuy
35.  8.98 EDDDY
36.  8.99 AidanNoogie
37.  9.02 WizardCM
38.  9.04 eyeballboi
39.  9.06 sband17
40.  9.07 NN29Cubes
41.  9.14 Hayden Ng
42.  9.18 jihu1011
42.  9.18 Boris McCoy
42.  9.18 CodingCuber
45.  9.19 Ash Black
46.  9.23 DhruvA
47.  9.28 turtwig
47.  9.28 Greyson banana
49.  9.48 JacobLittleton
49.  9.48 agradess2
51.  9.52 qaz
52.  9.54 derk
53.  9.55 Swagrid
54.  9.59 abhijat
55.  9.61 Hargun02
56.  9.66 Jammy
57.  9.75 Tues
58.  9.78 TheCubingAddict980
59.  9.79 KamTheCuber
60.  9.82 KDJ
61.  9.86 KarlJagiel
62.  9.87 Liam Wadek
63.  9.94 bennettstouder
64.  9.95 the super cuber
65.  10.08 wearephamily1719
66.  10.14 any name you wish
67.  10.21 Puppet09
68.  10.22 Chris Van Der Brink
69.  10.24 Cale S
70.  10.26 arquillian
70.  10.26 TheReasonableCuber
72.  10.37 Timona
73.  10.46 20luky3
74.  10.52 VectorCubes
75.  10.55 AmyCubes_
76.  10.59 Fred Lang
77.  10.62 G2013
78.  10.67 ichcubegerne
79.  10.70 MCuber
80.  10.71 sigalig
80.  10.71 d2polld
82.  10.72 Utkarsh Ashar
82.  10.72 Ontricus
84.  10.93 FishTalons
85.  10.94 gruuby
86.  10.95 Ianwubby
87.  10.96 Amelia Cheng
88.  10.99 DGCubes
89.  11.09 Luke Solves Cubes
90.  11.14 2018KEAR02
90.  11.14 bbbbbbbowen
90.  11.14 CubingWizard
93.  11.22 weatherman223
94.  11.24 Christopher Fandrich
95.  11.30 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
96.  11.31 edsch
97.  11.40 Enoch Jiang
98.  11.53 Nong Quoc Khanh
98.  11.53 dylpickle123780
100.  11.56 Dylan Swarts
101.  11.73 BMcCl1
102.  11.81 thecubemaster23
103.  11.85 abunickabhi
104.  11.91 ly_6
105.  11.97 i eat air
106.  12.02 Rollercoasterben 
107.  12.06 2019ECKE02
108.  12.10 drpfisherman
109.  12.20 zSquirreL
110.  12.31 2017LAMB06
111.  12.34 KingCanyon
112.  12.47 MartinN13
113.  12.49 brad711
114.  12.51 Cubey_Tube
115.  12.55 rlnninja44
116.  12.59 Nitin Kumar 2018
117.  12.60 LwBigcubes
118.  12.65 Natemophi
119.  12.68 lumes2121
120.  12.73 Caleb Ashley
121.  12.75 yoyoyobank3
122.  12.85 Kacper Jędrzejuk
123.  12.89 Sub1Hour
124.  12.92 Ordway Persyn
125.  12.95 beabernardes
126.  13.08 DemonChihuahua
127.  13.09 fdskljgrie
128.  13.11 breadears
129.  13.16 Nevan J
130.  13.19 rdurette10
131.  13.21 Fisko
131.  13.21 Triangles_are_cubers
133.  13.29 nonamed_duck
134.  13.34 pjk
135.  13.35 Magma Cubing
136.  13.38 Omkar1
137.  13.40 Dabmachine1
138.  13.41 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
139.  13.46 zed zed
140.  13.51 DynaXT
141.  13.55 juanixxds
142.  13.60 OrdinarySolver4048
143.  13.80 WHY841
143.  13.80 SpiFunTastic
145.  13.82 Cubing Mania
146.  13.90 Kaito Kid Cuber
147.  14.02 InfinityCuber324
148.  14.03 ican97
149.  14.06 qatumciuzacqul
150.  14.11 Noob's Cubes
151.  14.12 xyzzy
151.  14.12 PCCuber
153.  14.13 nigelthecuber
154.  14.16 superkitkat106
155.  14.32 dhafin
156.  14.34 AidenCubes
157.  14.43 Jaco Momberg 
158.  14.50 JakeAK
159.  14.77 CubeLub3r
160.  14.83 stanley chapel
161.  14.97 Burrito
162.  15.00 Hyperion
163.  15.01 Duncan Kimmett
164.  15.03 Hana_n
165.  15.05 elimescube
166.  15.08 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
167.  15.27 cubenerd74
168.  15.43 Bigcubesrule
169.  15.48 Kyle Ho
170.  15.50 wrmlover
171.  15.53 kbrune
172.  15.74 Topher_
173.  15.86 Ravman
173.  15.86 CFOP INC
175.  15.87 Bogdan
176.  15.96 c00bmaster
177.  16.09 Ssiא
178.  16.17 CryptoConnor
179.  16.38 Chai003
180.  16.42 tavery343
181.  16.43 floqualmie
182.  16.57 Cubing_Paddy
183.  16.59 Sawyer
184.  16.78 Enirolf
185.  16.79 bluishshark
186.  16.91 GooseCuber
187.  17.19 That1Cuber
188.  17.26 Poorcuber09
189.  17.49 SpeedCubeLegend17
190.  17.54 Abram Grimsley
191.  17.59 hotufos
192.  17.83 Poketube6681
193.  17.97 Johnathan Young
194.  18.12 Tekooo
195.  18.36 Li Xiang
196.  18.61 hyn
197.  18.72 FeelTheBeat
198.  18.76 A_Fast
199.  18.84 Somebody0009
200.  18.95 Whale
201.  19.26 Jan Kasprzak
202.  19.35 myoder
203.  19.55 tom0989123
204.  19.68 Jason Tzeng
205.  19.69 samuel roveran
206.  19.97 Arcanist
207.  20.01 Twisted Cubing
208.  20.04 padddi
209.  20.29 P.Love
210.  20.47 shaub1
211.  20.51 Jack Law
212.  20.59 Running for cube
213.  21.22 Meanjuice
214.  21.51 Lord brainy
215.  21.53 CuberThomas
216.  21.61 sporteisvogel
217.  21.86 Jakub D
218.  21.93 Lukz
219.  21.96 whatshisbucket
220.  22.07 edcuberrules8473
221.  22.28 Jrg
222.  22.31 Huntsidermy Cubed
223.  22.42 EthanMCuber
224.  22.55 Quixoteace
225.  22.56 Algovi0812
226.  22.68 One Wheel
227.  23.09 GrettGrett
228.  23.29 Panagiotis Christopoulos
229.  23.34 jordi_frei
230.  23.52 jun349
231.  23.54 Hari Hari
232.  24.02 roxanajohnson01
233.  24.03 N4C0
234.  24.10 BirdCubing
235.  24.11 1davey29
236.  24.46 Nash171
237.  25.44 Rubika-37-021204
238.  26.06 (ec)3
239.  26.54 SuperSkewb
240.  26.55 Cubinginatree
241.  26.79 Exmestify
242.  27.01 linus.sch
243.  27.54 Penguinocuber
244.  28.05 Mrdoobery
245.  28.57 Cuber987
246.  29.81 Jacck
247.  29.85 JayArlo
248.  30.97 GT8590
249.  31.07 sDLfj
250.  31.39 arbivara
251.  33.55 Dino_Kuber
252.  36.19 Qzinator
253.  36.44 graysonthecuber
254.  36.61 EmmaTheCapicorn
255.  38.29 Athervus
256.  40.05 JailtonMendes
257.  40.43 Lutz_P
258.  42.24 Vir Agarwal
259.  42.96 ThijmopTheCuber
260.  44.33 ChaseTheCuber12
261.  44.80 MatsBergsten
262.  45.91 UkkoE
263.  47.55 HelgeBerlin
264.  47.71 Zacian1516
265.  52.21 cubekid2014
266.  58.09 Lightning_VTV
267.  59.62 Sandils
268.  1:01.56 brickinapresent
269.  1:07.75 Mudasir
270.  1:08.04 JaxsonEisthebest


*4x4x4*(132)
1.  27.24 asiahyoo1997
2.  32.18 Luke Garrett
3.  32.46 Parist P


Spoiler



4.  32.57 AndyMok
5.  32.68 JackPfeifer
6.  33.61 Shaun Mack
6.  33.61 BradenTheMagician
8.  33.91 mihnea3000
9.  34.16 Hargun02
10.  34.26 Dream Cubing
11.  34.62 G2013
12.  35.62 ichcubegerne
13.  35.71 AidanNoogie
14.  35.86 Charles Jerome
15.  36.63 lilwoaji
16.  37.00 Ash Black
17.  37.06 WizardCM
18.  37.07 derk
19.  37.19 DGCubes
20.  37.24 MichaelNielsen
21.  37.72 EDDDY
22.  38.73 Adam Chodyniecki
23.  38.81 MCuber
24.  39.08 KarlJagiel
25.  39.14 qaz
26.  39.58 Tues
27.  40.77 arquillian
28.  43.65 abunickabhi
29.  43.77 Cubey_Tube
30.  43.91 Sub1Hour
31.  44.17 TheReasonableCuber
32.  44.20 agradess2
33.  44.33 Magma Cubing
34.  44.37 edsch
35.  44.50 gruuby
36.  45.21 Liam Wadek
37.  45.26 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
38.  45.35 wearephamily1719
39.  45.37 MartinN13
40.  46.02 Ontricus
41.  46.28 NongQuocDuy
42.  46.43 bennettstouder
43.  46.56 sigalig
44.  46.85 Greyson banana
45.  47.00 juanixxds
46.  47.19 bbbbbbbowen
47.  47.48 Ordway Persyn
48.  47.52 JacobLittleton
49.  47.82 beabernardes
50.  47.83 zSquirreL
51.  47.86 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
52.  47.91 CubingWizard
53.  48.14 Dylan Swarts
54.  48.95 weatherman223
55.  50.00 xyzzy
56.  50.50 Eli Apperson
57.  50.60 FishTalons
58.  51.54 Utkarsh Ashar
59.  51.71 PCCuber
60.  52.02 ican97
61.  52.05 ly_6
62.  52.32 Amelia Cheng
63.  52.53 Kacper Jędrzejuk
64.  53.37 Enoch Jiang
65.  53.40 lumes2121
66.  53.51 CodingCuber
67.  53.64 DynaXT
68.  54.46 AmyCubes_
69.  55.32 rdurette10
70.  55.67 dylpickle123780
71.  55.77 tavery343
72.  56.07 Nitin Kumar 2018
73.  57.34 Fisko
74.  57.54 AidenCubes
75.  58.10 nigelthecuber
76.  58.25 Bigcubesrule
77.  59.66 Omkar1
78.  1:01.57 Sawyer
79.  1:01.79 elimescube
80.  1:02.53 That1Cuber
81.  1:02.75 d2polld
82.  1:02.83 yoyoyobank3
83.  1:03.15 ARSCubing
84.  1:03.51 InfinityCuber324
85.  1:05.54 breadears
86.  1:05.68 Abram Grimsley
87.  1:05.73 Nevan J
88.  1:08.33 Cube for Thewan
89.  1:08.39 hotufos
90.  1:08.49 padddi
91.  1:09.36 bluishshark
92.  1:09.81 Puppet09
93.  1:10.15 CubeLub3r
94.  1:10.42 hyn
95.  1:10.46 myoder
96.  1:11.03 Running for cube
97.  1:13.68 Poketube6681
98.  1:13.81 Jaco Momberg 
99.  1:13.97 Jason Tzeng
100.  1:14.79 Cubing_Paddy
101.  1:15.14 SpeedCubeLegend17
102.  1:16.41 Poorcuber09
103.  1:17.66 One Wheel
104.  1:17.85 roxanajohnson01
105.  1:19.06 Bogdan
106.  1:22.13 sporteisvogel
107.  1:22.85 Ravman
108.  1:23.26 IsekaiMe
109.  1:23.44 Topher_
110.  1:24.54 Dabmachine1
111.  1:24.83 EthanMCuber
112.  1:26.10 Meanjuice
113.  1:26.18 Jrg
114.  1:26.75 linus.sch
115.  1:29.49 A_Fast
116.  1:32.38 Jack Law
117.  1:35.82 Twisted Cubing
118.  1:38.43 samuel roveran
119.  1:40.12 whatshisbucket
120.  1:42.55 kbrune
121.  1:43.06 Jacck
122.  1:45.34 Lubot99
123.  1:49.39 fdskljgrie
124.  1:51.81 CuberThomas
125.  1:54.44 sDLfj
126.  2:05.94 P.Love
127.  2:20.25 EmmaTheCapicorn
128.  2:34.59 MatsBergsten
129.  2:43.25 Huntsidermy Cubed
130.  2:49.20 arbivara
131.  3:05.32 Johnathan Young
132.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*5x5x5*(85)
1.  49.24 asiahyoo1997
2.  50.82 Hayden Ng
3.  1:00.57 David ep


Spoiler



4.  1:00.62 Ash Black
5.  1:00.95 Luke Garrett
6.  1:01.55 parkertrager
7.  1:02.64 Hargun02
8.  1:04.53 ichcubegerne
9.  1:06.76 Parist P
10.  1:07.23 turtwig
11.  1:08.99 DhruvA
12.  1:10.99 Charles Jerome
13.  1:11.54 G2013
14.  1:13.28 KarlJagiel
15.  1:13.61 Amelia Cheng
16.  1:14.25 arquillian
17.  1:14.73 Tues
18.  1:14.80 sigalig
19.  1:15.29 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:15.97 MCuber
21.  1:16.24 EDDDY
22.  1:17.48 2018KEAR02
23.  1:17.79 Timona
24.  1:19.44 WizardCM
25.  1:19.55 Ordway Persyn
26.  1:19.56 gruuby
27.  1:20.70 TheReasonableCuber
28.  1:20.89 Jammy
29.  1:21.61 Liam Wadek
30.  1:21.67 Sub1Hour
31.  1:22.19 xyzzy
32.  1:24.85 Nitin Kumar 2018
33.  1:27.77 Ontricus
34.  1:29.16 edsch
35.  1:29.28 abunickabhi
36.  1:29.69 dylpickle123780
37.  1:30.47 NongQuocDuy
38.  1:30.49 Rollercoasterben 
39.  1:30.98 zSquirreL
40.  1:31.88 Dylan Swarts
41.  1:31.95 AmyCubes_
42.  1:34.47 Cubey_Tube
43.  1:36.00 juanixxds
44.  1:37.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  1:39.92 DynaXT
46.  1:41.33 FishTalons
47.  1:41.42 bennettstouder
48.  1:44.72 rdurette10
49.  1:46.25 lumes2121
50.  1:46.39 weatherman223
51.  1:51.22 Utkarsh Ashar
52.  1:52.17 breadears
53.  1:54.65 CubingWizard
54.  1:55.92 Bigcubesrule
55.  1:58.16 wearephamily1719
56.  1:58.57 ly_6
57.  2:10.60 InfinityCuber324
58.  2:14.21 One Wheel
59.  2:17.12 Bogdan
60.  2:18.58 Li Xiang
61.  2:22.21 filmip
62.  2:27.62 Jrg
63.  2:27.87 Jason Tzeng
64.  2:32.37 kbrune
65.  2:36.62 sporteisvogel
66.  2:41.55 bbbbbbbowen
67.  2:46.18 whatshisbucket
68.  2:50.43 Tekooo
69.  2:52.52 SpeedCubeLegend17
70.  2:57.84 Jacck
71.  2:58.86 yoyoyobank3
72.  3:43.37 Jack Law
73.  3:43.94 EmmaTheCapicorn
74.  3:44.61 Huntsidermy Cubed
75.  3:55.32 CuberThomas
76.  4:34.93 P.Love
77.  6:05.74 sDLfj
78.  DNF Eli Apperson
78.  DNF MartinN13
78.  DNF 2019ECKE02
78.  DNF Hyperion
78.  DNF linus.sch
78.  DNF myoder
78.  DNF Meanjuice
78.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(42)
1.  1:33.00 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:39.94 JackPfeifer
3.  1:48.26 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  1:51.99 ichcubegerne
5.  1:53.41 Hargun02
6.  1:55.18 Luke Garrett
7.  2:06.86 agradess2
8.  2:10.69 LwBigcubes
9.  2:13.03 KarlJagiel
10.  2:17.54 Sub1Hour
11.  2:17.74 sigalig
12.  2:17.86 Keroma12
13.  2:20.99 Parist P
14.  2:22.23 Ordway Persyn
15.  2:22.54 drpfisherman
15.  2:22.54 gruuby
17.  2:23.08 xyzzy
18.  2:31.19 Tues
19.  2:32.13 DGCubes
20.  2:32.60 MCuber
21.  2:34.38 BradenTheMagician
22.  2:39.69 2018KEAR02
23.  2:41.18 TheReasonableCuber
24.  2:42.00 Ianwubby
25.  2:42.80 EDDDY
26.  3:05.03 AmyCubes_
27.  3:15.26 FishTalons
28.  3:30.64 DynaXT
29.  3:31.65 Nitin Kumar 2018
30.  3:34.26 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  3:41.27 Bigcubesrule
32.  3:42.64 One Wheel
33.  3:57.48 Jrg
34.  4:04.09 juanixxds
35.  4:46.43 thomas.sch
36.  4:58.54 Jacck
37.  5:14.76 kbrune
38.  6:55.58 whatshisbucket
39.  7:29.96 EmmaTheCapicorn
40.  DNF any name you wish
40.  DNF hotufos
40.  DNF roxanajohnson01


*7x7x7*(23)
1.  2:19.79 JackPfeifer
2.  2:28.72 Hayden Ng
3.  2:34.52 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:55.86 LwBigcubes
5.  3:03.00 Hargun02
6.  3:06.90 Luke Garrett
7.  3:15.65 arquillian
8.  3:22.12 KarlJagiel
9.  3:32.83 Ordway Persyn
10.  3:33.00 xyzzy
11.  3:37.20 Sub1Hour
12.  3:40.50 sigalig
13.  3:51.62 Tues
14.  3:58.95 BradenTheMagician
15.  4:00.76 TheReasonableCuber
16.  4:34.81 EDDDY
17.  4:55.04 AmyCubes_
18.  5:33.75 Nitin Kumar 2018
19.  6:02.05 Jrg
20.  7:31.06 thomas.sch
21.  9:09.31 kbrune
22.  DNF Liam Wadek
22.  DNF Poorcuber09


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(60)
1.  3.85 fdskljgrie
2.  4.19 Luke Garrett
3.  5.20 That1Cuber


Spoiler



4.  5.21 BrianJ
5.  5.68 Danny Morgan
6.  5.83 Tues
7.  5.99 NongQuocDuy
8.  6.00 Shaun Mack
9.  6.72 turtwig
10.  6.76 ichcubegerne
11.  7.85 Greyson banana
12.  8.42 JackPfeifer
13.  8.43 AydenNguyen
14.  9.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  10.53 Johnathan Young
16.  10.65 sigalig
17.  11.59 BradenTheMagician
18.  12.08 MartinN13
19.  12.18 the super cuber
20.  13.94 hyn
21.  14.08 KDJ
22.  15.37 2017LAMB06
23.  15.66 nigelthecuber
24.  15.80 2019ECKE02
25.  15.91 AmyCubes_
26.  17.48 Qzinator
27.  18.88 abunickabhi
28.  19.03 Ash Black
29.  19.13 bluishshark
30.  19.81 Mike Hughey
31.  20.07 2018AMSB02
32.  20.08 Ryan Pilat
33.  21.30 Nitin Kumar 2018
34.  22.87 EDDDY
35.  23.61 CubingWizard
36.  25.30 juanixxds
37.  26.92 SpeedCubeLegend17
38.  28.30 WizardCM
39.  29.04 EmmaTheCapicorn
40.  29.22 zSquirreL
41.  30.13 Cubing Mania
42.  32.73 Cubing_Paddy
43.  32.76 stanley chapel
44.  34.29 kbrune
45.  34.60 TheReasonableCuber
46.  40.15 MatsBergsten
47.  42.87 weatherman223
48.  43.00 Ravman
49.  43.07 Jack Law
50.  54.88 Jacck
51.  59.11 Bogdan
52.  1:10.71 whatshisbucket
53.  1:24.13 EthanMCuber
54.  1:52.57 Sawyer
55.  1:54.63 Jan Kasprzak
56.  DNF UkkoE
56.  DNF Parist P
56.  DNF P.Love
56.  DNF cubekid2014
56.  DNF CubeLub3r


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(45)
1.  18.24 sigalig
2.  18.79 G2013
3.  19.22 JakeAK


Spoiler



4.  20.47 KDJ
5.  21.44 arquillian
6.  24.56 Dominduchami
7.  24.85 ican97
8.  27.10 riovqn
9.  28.06 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
10.  29.13 2019ECKE02
11.  29.84 Victor Tang
12.  29.95 EDDDY
13.  30.67 Keroma12
14.  33.08 abunickabhi
15.  41.25 Nihahhat
16.  45.16 2018AMSB02
17.  51.75 Luke Garrett
18.  53.82 FishTalons
19.  56.93 AmyCubes_
20.  1:02.38 qatumciuzacqul
21.  1:07.42 DesertWolf
22.  1:15.22 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:20.14 juanixxds
24.  1:21.70 SpeedCubeLegend17
25.  1:24.83 filmip
26.  1:41.99 elimescube
27.  1:42.97 LittleLumos
28.  1:47.36 MatsBergsten
29.  2:02.17 TheReasonableCuber
30.  2:06.51 d2polld
31.  2:25.20 kbrune
32.  2:28.75 brad711
33.  2:35.42 Jacck
34.  2:39.08 stanley chapel
35.  2:39.39 WizardCM
36.  2:56.44 Tues
37.  3:05.71 sporteisvogel
38.  3:19.02 Nevan J
39.  3:21.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  3:45.04 whatshisbucket
41.  DNF ichcubegerne
41.  DNF the super cuber
41.  DNF cubekid2014
41.  DNF padddi
41.  DNF Ash Black


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(20)
1.  1:36.58 sigalig
2.  1:48.95 KDJ
3.  2:12.16 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  2:20.89 arquillian
5.  2:52.65 abunickabhi
6.  2:57.72 2019ECKE02
7.  3:43.72 EDDDY
8.  3:58.74 Nihahhat
9.  4:14.16 ican97
10.  6:10.03 DesertWolf
11.  6:24.26 2018AMSB02
12.  7:55.22 MatsBergsten
13.  8:08.74 the super cuber
14.  8:35.16 Jacck
15.  DNF ichcubegerne
15.  DNF filmip
15.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
15.  DNF cubekid2014
15.  DNF elimescube
15.  DNF Keroma12


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(13)
1.  4:10.70 KDJ
2.  4:36.59 Victor Tang
3.  5:34.88 arquillian


Spoiler



4.  8:13.05 Keroma12
5.  10:11.25 EDDDY
6.  16:54.39 Jacck
7.  32:34.67 lumes2121
8.  DNF 2019ECKE02
8.  DNF Nihahhat
8.  DNF the super cuber
8.  DNF cubekid2014
8.  DNF abunickabhi
8.  DNF sigalig


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF sigalig

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Dino_Kuber
1.  DNF sigalig

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)
1.  35/37 60:00 arquillian
2.  36/42 58:20 the super cuber
3.  24/25 54:00 EDDDY


Spoiler



4.  30/37 60:00 Keroma12
5.  11/13 41:10 Nihahhat
6.  7/9 56:06 brad711
7.  2/2 1:21 KDJ
8.  2/2 1:45 abunickabhi
9.  2/2 6:26 SpeedCubeLegend17
10.  2/3 13:54 Jacck
11.  1/2 12:32 Tues
11.  1/3 17:33 WizardCM
11.  0/60 4:41 sigalig
11.  1/2 11:05 Kacper Jędrzejuk


*3x3x3 one-handed*(143)
1.  10.15 Luke Garrett
2.  10.50 lilwoaji
3.  11.45 Parist P


Spoiler



4.  12.08 Shaun Mack
5.  12.41 2017LAMB06
6.  12.53 Hargun02
7.  13.28 Adweehun
8.  13.72 JackPfeifer
9.  13.96 AndyMok
10.  14.20 the super cuber
11.  14.32 Ryan Pilat
12.  14.61 parkertrager
13.  15.19 Tues
14.  15.24 KarlJagiel
15.  15.31 turtwig
16.  15.33 ichcubegerne
17.  15.40 arquillian
18.  15.45 eyeballboi
19.  16.04 David ep
20.  16.12 DhruvA
20.  16.12 Hayden Ng
22.  16.81 Jammy
23.  17.08 MCuber
23.  17.08 Victor Tang
25.  17.24 mihnea3000
26.  17.64 TheReasonableCuber
27.  17.90 Boris McCoy
28.  17.91 Luke Solves Cubes
29.  18.27 qaz
30.  18.65 nonamed_duck
31.  18.73 Puppet09
32.  18.75 wearephamily1719
33.  18.81 Cale S
34.  18.93 jihu1011
35.  19.16 MartinN13
36.  19.38 Ontricus
37.  19.77 WizardCM
38.  19.82 G2013
39.  19.91 KDJ
40.  20.05 EDDDY
41.  20.12 DGCubes
42.  20.20 Cubey_Tube
43.  20.32 NongQuocDuy
44.  20.38 juanixxds
45.  20.43 weatherman223
46.  20.57 Swagrid
47.  20.59 ly_6
48.  20.66 Utkarsh Ashar
49.  20.78 agradess2
50.  21.02 xyzzy
51.  21.18 ican97
52.  21.24 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
53.  21.38 Dabmachine1
54.  21.53 Sub1Hour
55.  21.63 sigalig
56.  21.70 JakeAK
57.  21.80 lumes2121
58.  21.84 CubingWizard
59.  22.17 zSquirreL
60.  22.36 2019ECKE02
61.  22.51 drpfisherman
61.  22.51 Jge
63.  22.60 gruuby
64.  22.74 Liam Wadek
65.  22.86 AmyCubes_
66.  23.04 BradenTheMagician
67.  23.17 Fisko
68.  23.39 Nevan J
69.  23.66 abunickabhi
70.  23.67 calcuber1800
71.  23.72 Timona
72.  23.90 Ssiא
73.  24.32 zed zed
74.  25.15 CodingCuber
75.  25.31 thecubemaster23
76.  25.38 Greyson banana
77.  25.69 d2polld
78.  25.99 derk
79.  26.06 yoyoyobank3
80.  26.14 Nitin Kumar 2018
81.  26.17 bbbbbbbowen
82.  26.21 qatumciuzacqul
83.  26.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
84.  26.28 beabernardes
85.  26.60 VectorCubes
86.  26.66 nigelthecuber
87.  26.95 FishTalons
88.  27.41 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
89.  27.47 JacobLittleton
90.  27.57 Sawyer
91.  28.32 rdurette10
92.  28.44 Jaco Momberg 
93.  28.86 floqualmie
94.  29.09 DynaXT
95.  29.32 InfinityCuber324
96.  29.58 hotufos
97.  30.21 Dylan Swarts
98.  30.31 Topher_
99.  30.97 hyn
100.  31.14 Hyperion
101.  32.06 Bigcubesrule
102.  32.40 Noob's Cubes
103.  33.41 breadears
104.  33.88 Ravman
105.  34.03 CubeLub3r
106.  34.10 Cubing Mania
107.  34.44 AidenCubes
108.  34.56 Bogdan
109.  35.99 Poorcuber09
110.  37.89 Ordway Persyn
111.  38.14 Kyle Ho
112.  38.58 Meanjuice
113.  39.46 bluishshark
114.  41.23 A_Fast
115.  41.98 Whale
116.  43.71 CuberThomas
117.  45.16 kbrune
118.  46.47 shaub1
119.  46.88 Enirolf
120.  47.69 EthanMCuber
121.  48.45 Jack Law
122.  49.03 sporteisvogel
123.  49.63 samuel roveran
124.  49.96 Tekooo
125.  50.08 SpeedCubeLegend17
126.  52.34 Somebody0009
127.  53.29 roxanajohnson01
128.  53.99 padddi
129.  54.10 N4C0
130.  55.13 P.Love
131.  55.98 Running for cube
132.  57.10 Jacck
133.  58.14 whatshisbucket
134.  1:06.68 Johnathan Young
135.  1:07.69 Panagiotis Christopoulos
136.  1:07.70 Jason Tzeng
137.  1:13.88 jun349
138.  1:20.59 Huntsidermy Cubed
139.  1:24.44 sDLfj
140.  1:40.24 Penguinocuber
141.  1:57.69 cubekid2014
142.  DNF dhafin
142.  DNF rlnninja44


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  1:51.78 WizardCM
2.  DNF Jack Law
2.  DNF calcuber1800

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(19)
1.  20.08 cubekid2014
2.  26.26 sigalig
3.  33.30 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  41.12 gruuby
5.  49.30 WizardCM
6.  53.69 BradenTheMagician
7.  1:02.03 TheReasonableCuber
8.  1:11.52 juanixxds
9.  1:17.31 Jacck
10.  1:19.05 2018AMSB02
11.  1:32.34 Nitin Kumar 2018
12.  1:43.84 whatshisbucket
13.  2:10.15 Huntsidermy Cubed
14.  2:24.54 Dino_Kuber
15.  DNF Cubing Mania
15.  DNF Ravman
15.  DNF Meanjuice
15.  DNF Jack Law
15.  DNF Johnathan Young


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(16)
1.  34.33 (31, 42, 30) kbrune
2.  34.67 (38, 31, 35) NongQuocDuy
2.  34.67 (31, 39, 34) arbivara


Spoiler



4.  48.00 (49, 50, 45) EthanMCuber
5.  DNF (21, DNS, DNS) SimonK
5.  DNF (22, DNS, DNS) the super cuber
5.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) brad711
5.  DNF (24, DNF, DNS) any name you wish
5.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) jronge94
5.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) JackPfeifer
5.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) mihnea3000
5.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) nigelthecuber
5.  DNF (47, 53, DNS) Luke Solves Cubes
5.  DNF (52, DNF, DNS) Meanjuice
5.  DNF (60, DNS, DNS) A_Fast
5.  DNF (68, DNS, DNS) sDLfj


*2-3-4 Relay*(73)
1.  44.59 KarlJagiel
2.  45.25 Parist P
3.  45.41 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  46.71 Shaun Mack
5.  51.27 BradenTheMagician
6.  51.92 derk
7.  52.21 NongQuocDuy
8.  52.63 Hargun02
9.  53.55 sigalig
10.  55.03 EDDDY
11.  56.21 Tues
12.  56.43 WizardCM
13.  58.02 ichcubegerne
14.  1:00.34 agradess2
15.  1:02.32 TheReasonableCuber
16.  1:02.36 zSquirreL
17.  1:02.43 juanixxds
18.  1:03.21 weatherman223
19.  1:04.00 Utkarsh Ashar
19.  1:04.00 cuberswoop
21.  1:04.22 Ordway Persyn
22.  1:04.33 gruuby
23.  1:04.56 CubingWizard
24.  1:04.61 DGCubes
25.  1:08.43 lumes2121
26.  1:09.10 AmyCubes_
27.  1:09.14 bbbbbbbowen
28.  1:09.19 abunickabhi
29.  1:11.70 Nevan J
30.  1:11.90 Cubey_Tube
31.  1:12.81 Bigcubesrule
32.  1:13.58 thecubemaster23
33.  1:13.66 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  1:13.77 DynaXT
35.  1:14.94 rdurette10
36.  1:15.49 Luke Solves Cubes
37.  1:19.41 Puppet09
38.  1:21.72 Fisko
39.  1:23.78 Nitin Kumar 2018
40.  1:23.91 AidenCubes
41.  1:26.72 yoyoyobank3
42.  1:30.18 padddi
43.  1:34.38 Jrg
44.  1:35.52 hyn
45.  1:35.64 Abram Grimsley
46.  1:39.25 Ravman
47.  1:40.23 myoder
48.  1:42.72 That1Cuber
49.  1:43.70 SpeedCubeLegend17
50.  1:44.72 Cubing_Paddy
51.  1:47.67 A_Fast
52.  1:49.83 ARSCubing
53.  1:56.20 Bogdan
54.  2:07.20 Jason Tzeng
55.  2:07.49 roxanajohnson01
56.  2:08.83 kbrune
57.  2:10.53 Meanjuice
58.  2:15.97 Jack Law
59.  2:16.84 samuel roveran
60.  2:18.31 shaub1
61.  2:18.89 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
62.  2:19.57 CuberThomas
63.  2:20.78 whatshisbucket
64.  2:51.15 Johnathan Young
65.  2:55.40 Jacck
66.  3:00.91 EmmaTheCapicorn
67.  3:04.77 edcuberrules8473
68.  3:04.85 P.Love
69.  3:05.94 Huntsidermy Cubed
70.  3:27.60 sDLfj
71.  3:34.01 Mrdoobery
72.  3:59.80 cubekid2014
73.  5:37.63 Zacian1516


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)
1.  1:40.51 Luke Garrett
2.  1:43.95 Hargun02
3.  1:49.89 Parist P


Spoiler



4.  1:56.42 ichcubegerne
5.  2:03.65 EDDDY
6.  2:07.24 Tues
7.  2:07.98 sigalig
8.  2:11.30 BradenTheMagician
9.  2:12.25 KarlJagiel
10.  2:16.92 gruuby
11.  2:21.36 NongQuocDuy
12.  2:23.79 TheReasonableCuber
13.  2:27.46 derk
14.  2:29.78 WizardCM
15.  2:34.61 Ordway Persyn
16.  2:39.00 zSquirreL
17.  2:41.95 juanixxds
18.  2:47.49 abunickabhi
19.  2:49.13 lumes2121
20.  2:53.72 CubingWizard
21.  2:58.32 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  3:08.58 Utkarsh Ashar
23.  3:18.77 DynaXT
24.  4:04.13 Bigcubesrule
25.  4:08.23 Bogdan
26.  4:13.67 Jason Tzeng
27.  4:14.71 Abram Grimsley
28.  4:20.05 Jrg
29.  4:41.64 SpeedCubeLegend17
30.  4:46.26 whatshisbucket
31.  5:10.37 kbrune
32.  5:18.67 That1Cuber
33.  5:38.89 Jack Law
34.  6:27.90 CuberThomas
35.  6:55.34 Huntsidermy Cubed
36.  7:10.55 EmmaTheCapicorn
37.  7:12.83 P.Love
38.  11:16.22 cubekid2014


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:34.87 Hargun02
2.  3:56.03 ichcubegerne
3.  4:13.29 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  4:19.00 KarlJagiel
5.  4:32.95 EDDDY
6.  4:42.41 sigalig
7.  4:52.27 Ordway Persyn
8.  4:53.36 gruuby
9.  4:59.84 TheReasonableCuber
10.  5:53.21 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  6:56.45 juanixxds
12.  7:46.15 Bigcubesrule
13.  8:20.86 Jrg
14.  12:23.99 whatshisbucket


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  6:45.31 ichcubegerne
2.  6:49.39 Hargun02
3.  7:59.77 KarlJagiel


Spoiler



4.  8:22.71 Tues
5.  8:24.86 TheReasonableCuber
6.  8:36.62 BradenTheMagician
7.  8:39.64 Ordway Persyn
8.  9:10.75 sigalig
9.  9:17.85 EDDDY
10.  9:54.29 Antto Pitkänen
11.  12:07.20 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  13:22.69 Bigcubesrule
13.  13:46.03 Jrg
14.  6000000000 Dino_Kuber


*Clock*(92)
1.  3.20 JChambers13
2.  4.25 VectorCubes
3.  4.47 Carter Cubes


Spoiler



4.  4.83 2018KEAR02
5.  4.94 MartinN13
6.  5.16 Luke Garrett
7.  5.24 Oliver Pällo
8.  5.38 Jakub D
9.  5.73 Clock_Enthusiast
10.  5.88 arquillian
11.  5.95 Adweehun
12.  6.13 HarrisonM
13.  6.25 Charles Jerome
14.  6.41 Chris Van Der Brink
15.  6.43 zSquirreL
16.  6.46 AndyMok
17.  6.69 edsch
18.  6.72 Danny Morgan
19.  7.39 Ryan Pilat
19.  7.39 Antto Pitkänen
21.  7.47 parkertrager
22.  7.56 MCuber
23.  7.78 BradenTheMagician
24.  7.82 Parist P
25.  7.83 Nihahhat
26.  7.85 JackPfeifer
27.  7.86 Shaun Mack
28.  7.91 Hayden Ng
29.  7.99 weatherman223
30.  8.08 AmyCubes_
31.  8.30 lilwoaji
32.  8.39 DynaXT
32.  8.39 mihnea3000
34.  8.45 2019ECKE02
35.  8.57 InfinityCuber324
36.  8.68 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  8.72 gruuby
38.  8.88 yoyoyobank3
39.  9.17 lumes2121
40.  9.30 N4C0
41.  9.45 Tues
42.  9.51 Nong Quoc Khanh
43.  9.53 mariotdias
44.  9.55 EvanWright1
45.  9.77 Ash Black
46.  9.90 ichcubegerne
47.  9.96 derk
48.  10.01 bluishshark
49.  10.16 sigalig
50.  10.17 CubingWizard
51.  10.23 DGCubes
52.  10.41 Jason Tzeng
53.  10.69 rdurette10
54.  10.86 SpeedCubeLegend17
55.  10.94 Panagiotis Christopoulos
56.  11.50 Luke Solves Cubes
57.  11.60 Quixoteace
58.  11.63 Magma Cubing
59.  11.79 WizardCM
60.  11.81 Kyle Ho
61.  12.14 Bigcubesrule
62.  12.27 EDDDY
63.  12.33 Sub1Hour
64.  12.41 Poketube6681
65.  12.71 TheReasonableCuber
66.  13.24 FishTalons
67.  14.22 That1Cuber
68.  15.75 Lubot99
69.  16.16 Cubey_Tube
70.  16.22 Twisted Cubing
71.  17.12 GT8590
72.  17.37 ARSCubing
73.  17.43 Ordway Persyn
74.  18.13 PortugeeJoe
75.  18.28 Poorcuber09
76.  18.36 Jacck
77.  19.10 KarlJagiel
78.  19.28 Hyperion
79.  21.33 roxanajohnson01
80.  24.20 Whale
81.  24.46 Jack Law
82.  25.53 Abram Grimsley
83.  25.56 A_Fast
84.  26.88 c00bmaster
85.  29.61 Johnathan Young
86.  29.88 P.Love
87.  31.96 CuberThomas
88.  58.05 whatshisbucket
89.  DNF Liam Wadek
89.  DNF 2017LAMB06
89.  DNF CubeLub3r
89.  DNF arbivara


*Megaminx*(51)
1.  34.07 Heewon Seo
2.  40.81 Luke Garrett
3.  42.94 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  43.92 Hargun02
5.  47.21 WizardCM
6.  50.37 G2013
7.  51.07 Jammy
8.  51.59 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  51.97 arquillian
10.  53.36 KarlJagiel
11.  55.24 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  57.87 BradenTheMagician
13.  58.24 ichcubegerne
14.  59.67 EDDDY
15.  1:02.25 Fred Lang
16.  1:04.68 agradess2
17.  1:06.14 derk
18.  1:07.18 CubingWizard
19.  1:08.60 Tues
20.  1:14.39 DynaXT
21.  1:14.66 c00bmaster
22.  1:17.74 gruuby
23.  1:17.82 sigalig
24.  1:18.29 floqualmie
25.  1:18.35 2018KEAR02
26.  1:18.65 whatshisbucket
27.  1:18.82 Cale S
28.  1:25.26 TheReasonableCuber
29.  1:34.51 FishTalons
30.  1:34.69 abunickabhi
31.  1:36.05 Lubot99
32.  1:38.24 Ordway Persyn
33.  1:41.44 2019ECKE02
34.  1:43.26 lumes2121
35.  1:43.44 yoyoyobank3
36.  1:45.06 zSquirreL
37.  1:46.27 d2polld
38.  1:46.64 AmyCubes_
39.  1:52.05 weatherman223
40.  1:56.78 hyn
41.  2:10.09 Bigcubesrule
42.  2:31.15 One Wheel
43.  2:50.19 Jacck
44.  2:58.86 Jrg
45.  3:56.76 Huntsidermy Cubed
46.  4:31.21 kbrune
47.  4:38.29 That1Cuber
48.  DNF Liam Wadek
48.  DNF MartinN13
48.  DNF Poorcuber09
48.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Pyraminx*(145)
1.  1.68 fdskljgrie
2.  1.71 Harsha Paladugu
3.  1.87 Cube for Thewan


Spoiler



4.  1.96 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.99 Danny Morgan
6.  2.02 parkertrager
7.  2.05 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  2.24 DGCubes
9.  2.37 JackPfeifer
10.  2.44 BrianJ
11.  2.51 CodingCuber
12.  2.55 Luke Garrett
13.  2.66 Ryan Pilat
14.  2.75 Charles Jerome
15.  2.80 mariotdias
16.  2.88 EvanWright1
17.  3.00 Ash Black
18.  3.12 BradenTheMagician
19.  3.17 SpiFunTastic
20.  3.20 Shaun Mack
21.  3.23 KarlJagiel
22.  3.36 Parist P
23.  3.39 DanielCubes
24.  3.46 Ontricus
25.  3.57 Liam Wadek
26.  3.68 Jge
27.  3.92 AndyMok
28.  4.02 eyeballboi
29.  4.07 wearephamily1719
30.  4.13 Mr_Man_I_Am
31.  4.26 2018KEAR02
32.  4.32 Boris McCoy
33.  4.52 AmyCubes_
34.  4.63 Triangles_are_cubers
35.  4.64 lilwoaji
36.  4.72 gruuby
37.  4.76 Magma Cubing
38.  4.80 derk
38.  4.80 juanixxds
40.  4.96 JacobLittleton
41.  4.97 dhafin
42.  4.99 Tues
43.  5.13 Cubing_Paddy
44.  5.16 WizardCM
44.  5.16 arquillian
46.  5.27 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
47.  5.31 Sub1Hour
48.  5.32 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  5.38 CubingWizard
50.  5.51 Greyson banana
51.  5.57 asiahyoo1997
51.  5.57 SpeedCubeLegend17
53.  5.69 MartinN13
54.  5.72 EDDDY
55.  5.73 Jason Tzeng
56.  5.75 Poorcuber09
57.  5.91 VectorCubes
58.  6.00 lumes2121
59.  6.01 InfinityCuber324
60.  6.04 G2013
61.  6.09 rdurette10
62.  6.25 Cubey_Tube
63.  6.34 Antto Pitkänen
64.  6.37 ARSCubing
65.  6.59 Fisko
65.  6.59 SpeedyReedy
67.  6.60 Ordway Persyn
68.  6.61 c00bmaster
69.  6.75 FishTalons
70.  6.77 NongQuocDuy
71.  6.91 Jakub D
72.  6.92 Amelia Cheng
73.  7.09 Luke Solves Cubes
74.  7.12 nigelthecuber
74.  7.12 DynaXT
76.  7.14 CubeLub3r
77.  7.18 Topher_
78.  7.24 weatherman223
79.  7.30 That1Cuber
80.  7.31 Enirolf
80.  7.31 yoyoyobank3
82.  7.50 Jack Law
83.  7.74 Kyle Ho
84.  7.79 agradess2
85.  7.80 Hyperion
86.  7.94 Hargun02
87.  7.96 Jan Kasprzak
87.  7.96 TheCubingAddict980
89.  7.99 TheReasonableCuber
90.  8.08 N4C0
91.  8.17 Johnathan Young
92.  8.40 abunickabhi
93.  8.49 zSquirreL
94.  8.51 2019ECKE02
95.  8.70 ichcubegerne
96.  8.83 Bigcubesrule
97.  8.84 Cubing Mania
98.  8.85 Meanjuice
99.  8.87 bluishshark
100.  8.91 Lubot99
101.  9.17 calcuber1800
102.  9.21 Enoch Jiang
103.  9.34 sigalig
104.  9.47 Twisted Cubing
104.  9.47 whatshisbucket
106.  9.48 LittleLumos
107.  9.71 ThijmopTheCuber
108.  9.75 EthanMCuber
109.  9.77 Noob's Cubes
110.  10.04 A_Fast
111.  10.18 jun349
112.  10.20 Panagiotis Christopoulos
113.  10.24 Quixoteace
114.  10.41 Puppet09
115.  10.48 EmmaTheCapicorn
116.  10.71 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
117.  11.51 d2polld
118.  11.78 wrmlover
119.  11.93 Mrdoobery
120.  11.95 Jacck
121.  12.19 GT8590
122.  12.48 roxanajohnson01
123.  12.78 Dino_Kuber
124.  13.32 CuberThomas
125.  13.54 sDLfj
126.  13.63 P.Love
127.  13.66 Qzinator
128.  13.67 UkkoE
129.  14.27 Somebody0009
130.  14.44 Huntsidermy Cubed
131.  15.18 Poketube6681
132.  15.44 SuperSkewb
133.  15.85 Chai003
134.  16.21 Bogdan
135.  16.40 Whale
136.  17.22 Penguinocuber
137.  17.97 Zacian1516
138.  18.72 JayArlo
139.  19.68 kbrune
140.  20.62 Cubinginatree
141.  20.94 Arcanist
142.  26.60 brickinapresent
143.  29.12 PortugeeJoe
144.  45.69 cubekid2014
145.  DNF 2017LAMB06


*Square-1*(93)
1.  6.79 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.02 EvanWright1
3.  7.20 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  7.48 JackPfeifer
5.  7.50 Adweehun
6.  7.77 Charles Jerome
7.  7.88 BrianJ
8.  8.83 Cale S
9.  8.97 Elijah Rain Phelps
10.  9.02 Shaun Mack
11.  9.29 arquillian
12.  9.42 Danny Morgan
13.  9.60 2019ECKE02
14.  10.04 Luke Garrett
15.  10.15 Sub1Hour
16.  10.38 BradenTheMagician
17.  10.51 David ep
18.  10.74 Hayden Ng
19.  11.64 BradyLawrence
20.  12.51 fun at the joy
21.  13.43 Legomanz
22.  13.59 Nong Quoc Khanh
23.  13.64 lilwoaji
24.  14.28 Parist P
25.  14.61 derk
26.  14.67 Tues
27.  15.26 ichcubegerne
28.  15.32 KarlJagiel
28.  15.32 MCuber
30.  15.70 Ricardo Zapata
31.  15.87 Hargun02
32.  15.96 Nihahhat
33.  16.24 CubingWizard
34.  16.36 AndyMok
35.  16.65 EDDDY
36.  17.28 sigalig
37.  17.98 DGCubes
38.  18.15 bluishshark
39.  18.16 wearephamily1719
40.  18.31 Cubey_Tube
41.  18.42 zSquirreL
42.  18.58 JacobLittleton
43.  18.78 whatshisbucket
44.  18.87 Chris Van Der Brink
45.  19.20 G2013
46.  19.45 nigelthecuber
47.  19.84 weatherman223
48.  20.85 floqualmie
49.  21.06 Bigcubesrule
50.  21.36 AmyCubes_
51.  21.69 Jammy
52.  21.82 WizardCM
53.  22.11 hyn
54.  23.59 Kacper Jędrzejuk
55.  23.71 qaz
56.  23.82 InfinityCuber324
57.  24.74 CodingCuber
58.  25.82 Nevan J
59.  25.92 Fisko
60.  26.80 DynaXT
61.  27.29 gruuby
62.  27.42 GrettGrett
63.  27.60 Greyson banana
64.  28.01 FishTalons
65.  28.27 MartinN13
66.  28.59 rdurette10
67.  29.07 EthanMCuber
68.  29.20 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
69.  29.37 lumes2121
70.  30.05 TheReasonableCuber
71.  30.24 ARSCubing
72.  30.97 Magma Cubing
73.  32.20 Luke Solves Cubes
74.  32.42 Ordway Persyn
75.  32.45 Poorcuber09
76.  33.17 Meanjuice
77.  35.09 Cubing Mania
78.  42.81 A_Fast
79.  43.87 Liam Wadek
80.  44.04 Ravman
81.  44.74 yoyoyobank3
82.  48.40 sporteisvogel
83.  50.33 tavery343
84.  50.44 CubeLub3r
85.  52.62 Clock_Enthusiast
86.  1:01.42 Jacck
87.  1:04.69 Huntsidermy Cubed
88.  1:06.93 roxanajohnson01
89.  1:41.99 P.Love
90.  DNF hotufos
90.  DNF Lubot99
90.  DNF Hyperion
90.  DNF kbrune


*Skewb*(126)
1.  1.65 Legomanz
2.  1.73 Ash Black
3.  2.06 Urho Kinnunen


Spoiler



4.  2.41 Charles Jerome
5.  2.74 BrianJ
6.  3.12 Cale S
7.  3.14 JackPfeifer
8.  3.19 Nong Quoc Khanh
9.  3.20 KarlJagiel
10.  3.36 Shaun Mack
11.  3.44 DhruvA
12.  3.50 Hyperion
13.  3.67 BradenTheMagician
14.  3.72 parkertrager
15.  3.75 Tues
16.  3.85 Luke Garrett
17.  3.88 nigelthecuber
18.  3.89 VectorCubes
19.  3.96 Magma Cubing
20.  4.02 Antto Pitkänen
21.  4.04 AndyMok
22.  4.05 any name you wish
23.  4.12 Ryan Pilat
23.  4.12 EvanWright1
25.  4.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  4.14 derk
27.  4.15 2018KEAR02
28.  4.24 MichaelNielsen
29.  4.34 Danny Morgan
30.  4.64 fdskljgrie
31.  4.66 InfinityCuber324
32.  4.77 Redicubeman
33.  4.80 N4C0
34.  4.93 lilwoaji
35.  5.05 Chris Van Der Brink
36.  5.11 hotufos
37.  5.12 Hargun02
38.  5.13 d2polld
39.  5.25 weatherman223
40.  5.32 Parist P
41.  5.41 MartinN13
42.  5.44 AmyCubes_
43.  5.45 2019ECKE02
44.  5.47 ichcubegerne
45.  5.50 arquillian
46.  5.52 Liam Wadek
47.  5.54 Greyson banana
48.  5.59 DGCubes
49.  5.61 floqualmie
50.  5.70 cuberkid10
51.  5.77 Triangles_are_cubers
51.  5.77 MCuber
53.  5.84 lumes2121
54.  5.85 EDDDY
55.  6.07 2017LAMB06
56.  6.15 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
57.  6.18 CubingWizard
58.  6.19 bluishshark
59.  6.21 WizardCM
60.  6.26 Jacob Nokes
61.  6.30 DynaXT
62.  6.45 NongQuocDuy
63.  6.53 zSquirreL
64.  6.54 Ordway Persyn
65.  6.80 dhafin
66.  6.83 abunickabhi
67.  6.88 Fisko
68.  6.92 Poorcuber09
69.  6.97 Jason Tzeng
69.  6.97 Cubey_Tube
71.  7.15 GrettGrett
71.  7.15 JacobLittleton
73.  7.28 LittleLumos
74.  7.29 Boris McCoy
74.  7.29 That1Cuber
76.  7.39 gruuby
77.  7.44 ARSCubing
78.  7.46 SpeedyReedy
79.  7.48 G2013
80.  7.54 sigalig
81.  7.72 yoyoyobank3
82.  7.74 Panagiotis Christopoulos
83.  7.94 wearephamily1719
84.  8.30 rlnninja44
85.  8.37 EthanMCuber
86.  8.41 Swagrid
87.  8.54 Sub1Hour
88.  8.75 Bogdan
89.  8.80 TheReasonableCuber
90.  8.97 superkitkat106
91.  9.09 Amelia Cheng
92.  9.17 Lukz
93.  9.29 Luke Solves Cubes
94.  9.31 Bigcubesrule
95.  9.49 Cubing_Paddy
96.  9.70 Jaco Momberg 
97.  10.09 agradess2
98.  10.31 Poketube6681
99.  10.37 rdurette10
100.  10.69 Meanjuice
101.  10.81 Kyle Ho
102.  11.20 whatshisbucket
103.  11.44 Dino_Kuber
104.  12.16 FishTalons
105.  12.65 roxanajohnson01
106.  12.76 Jack Law
107.  13.24 EmmaTheCapicorn
108.  13.42 Mike Hughey
109.  13.60 Qzinator
110.  13.72 Chai003
111.  14.50 A_Fast
112.  14.56 Arcanist
113.  15.01 Puppet09
114.  15.17 Cubinginatree
115.  15.39 SuperSkewb
116.  15.68 ChaseTheCuber12
117.  16.34 Twisted Cubing
118.  18.95 Ravman
119.  20.01 Johnathan Young
120.  20.14 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
121.  21.00 Jacck
122.  21.26 ThijmopTheCuber
123.  22.12 kbrune
124.  24.99 Zacian1516
125.  27.00 CuberThomas
126.  59.79 cubekid2014


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  24.03 WizardCM
2.  24.42 fdskljgrie
3.  25.23 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  26.13 DGCubes
5.  29.78 BradenTheMagician
6.  29.83 ichcubegerne
7.  30.16 Hargun02
8.  30.78 gruuby
9.  39.17 TheReasonableCuber
10.  39.46 whatshisbucket
11.  44.86 That1Cuber
12.  1:02.05 Luke Solves Cubes
13.  1:02.95 Meanjuice
14.  1:11.26 Bigcubesrule
15.  DNF Dino_Kuber


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:08.06 Luke Garrett
2.  4:00.05 ichcubegerne
3.  4:10.81 KarlJagiel


Spoiler



4.  4:34.56 WizardCM
5.  4:39.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
6.  4:42.05 derk
7.  4:44.39 BradenTheMagician
8.  5:19.31 TheReasonableCuber
9.  5:21.57 CubingWizard
10.  5:49.83 sigalig
11.  6:04.88 lumes2121
12.  6:08.39 zSquirreL
13.  7:47.37 Bigcubesrule
14.  7:53.44 whatshisbucket
15.  15:53.25 A_Fast
16.  DNF Tues


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  5.64 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  6.20 Redicubeman
3.  10.89 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  11.41 DGCubes
5.  11.73 Ash Black
6.  16.61 Fisko
7.  17.05 Magma Cubing
8.  17.86 gruuby
9.  18.09 Luke Garrett
10.  22.77 zSquirreL
11.  23.04 Abram Grimsley
12.  24.29 TheReasonableCuber
13.  25.12 Meanjuice
14.  25.13 DynaXT
15.  32.64 EthanMCuber
16.  38.88 roxanajohnson01
17.  40.79 Jacck
18.  49.75 Zacian1516


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  15.08 Harsha Paladugu
2.  32.76 ichcubegerne
3.  41.57 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  44.83 WizardCM
5.  47.70 gruuby
6.  47.79 whatshisbucket
7.  50.93 TheReasonableCuber
8.  1:12.38 Magma Cubing
9.  1:16.94 Jacck
10.  1:18.52 EmmaTheCapicorn
11.  DNF cuberswoop


*15 Puzzle*(4)
1.  22.79 ichcubegerne
2.  37.37 N4C0
3.  2:18.18 Jack Law


Spoiler



4.  3:37.45 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  51.45 any name you wish
2.  51.87 arquillian
3.  60.42 kbrune


Spoiler



4.  68.56 Meanjuice
5.  DNF EthanMCuber


*Mirror Blocks*(22)
1.  13.42 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.43 ichcubegerne
3.  22.26 Haya_Mirror


Spoiler



4.  31.34 TheReasonableCuber
5.  33.04 gruuby
6.  37.17 Ash Black
7.  38.38 WizardCM
8.  41.03 Jammy
9.  47.32 ARSCubing
10.  50.55 Hyperion
11.  52.42 bluishshark
12.  58.51 SuperSkewb
13.  1:01.49 zSquirreL
14.  1:02.31 Meanjuice
15.  1:02.73 GrettGrett
16.  1:05.45 juanixxds
17.  1:07.76 CuberThomas
18.  1:13.95 Dino_Kuber
19.  1:31.07 Bigcubesrule
20.  2:52.79 roxanajohnson01
21.  4:35.43 Jack Law
22.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:43.80 DGCubes
2.  14:49.19 whatshisbucket

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(7)
1.  16.57 Charles Jerome
2.  21.61 edd_dib
3.  25.74 SpeedyOctahedron


Spoiler



4.  55.90 zSquirreL
5.  1:08.93 DGCubes
6.  1:09.23 Amelia Cheng
7.  1:13.99 xyzzy



*Contest results*(318)
1.  1664 Luke Garrett
2.  1466 BradenTheMagician
3.  1364 Tues


Spoiler



4.  1323 EDDDY
5.  1312 ichcubegerne
6.  1304 JackPfeifer
7.  1299 Parist P
8.  1271 arquillian
9.  1261 Shaun Mack
10.  1225 KarlJagiel
11.  1214 WizardCM
12.  1198 sigalig
13.  1194 Hargun02
14.  1109 Charles Jerome
15.  1084 AndyMok
16.  1076 TheReasonableCuber
17.  1068 gruuby
18.  1053 lilwoaji
19.  1051 derk
20.  1048 AmyCubes_
21.  1023 NongQuocDuy
22.  1011 Ash Black
23.  1002 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  998 DGCubes
25.  994 CubingWizard
26.  986 parkertrager
27.  963 zSquirreL
28.  926 weatherman223
29.  920 Ryan Pilat
30.  919 Danny Morgan
31.  904 Sub1Hour
32.  861 MartinN13
33.  857 lumes2121
34.  853 Liam Wadek
35.  847 Greyson banana
36.  834 abunickabhi
37.  833 MCuber
38.  828 Ordway Persyn
39.  823 agradess2
40.  822 2019ECKE02
40.  822 Cubey_Tube
42.  810 asiahyoo1997
43.  804 G2013
44.  795 EvanWright1
45.  787 2018KEAR02
46.  770 juanixxds
47.  760 DynaXT
48.  755 David ep
49.  748 FishTalons
50.  746 DhruvA
51.  744 mihnea3000
52.  729 CodingCuber
53.  726 JacobLittleton
54.  721 Ontricus
55.  718 Cale S
56.  710 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
57.  703 Boris McCoy
58.  694 Magma Cubing
59.  693 nigelthecuber
60.  689 VectorCubes
61.  684 fdskljgrie
61.  684 wearephamily1719
63.  677 InfinityCuber324
64.  671 Hayden Ng
65.  669 the super cuber
66.  668 turtwig
67.  664 Legomanz
68.  653 Luke Solves Cubes
69.  642 Utkarsh Ashar
70.  641 rdurette10
71.  640 Fisko
72.  633 Bigcubesrule
73.  631 eyeballboi
74.  618 BrianJ
75.  616 Puppet09
76.  613 Jammy
77.  607 yoyoyobank3
78.  597 Chris Van Der Brink
79.  586 Adweehun
80.  584 edsch
81.  577 Redicubeman
82.  570 2017LAMB06
83.  567 bluishshark
84.  564 AidanNoogie
85.  559 MichaelNielsen
86.  555 SpeedyReedy
87.  550 KDJ
88.  542 Nong Quoc Khanh
89.  535 Nitin Kumar 2018
90.  502 bbbbbbbowen
91.  497 qaz
92.  495 Swagrid
93.  494 Dylan Swarts
93.  494 Hyperion
95.  493 That1Cuber
96.  490 Amelia Cheng
97.  485 d2polld
98.  476 Nevan J
99.  475 Triangles_are_cubers
100.  458 SpeedCubeLegend17
101.  444 Brendyn Dunagan
102.  438 Poorcuber09
103.  437 Cubing Mania
103.  437 Cube for Thewan
105.  431 thecubemaster23
106.  424 Jason Tzeng
107.  421 xyzzy
108.  412 Bogdan
108.  412 NN29Cubes
110.  411 beabernardes
110.  411 TheCubingAddict980
112.  407 ARSCubing
113.  405 floqualmie
114.  402 hyn
115.  400 hotufos
116.  399 Topher_
117.  393 whatshisbucket
118.  392 Jge
119.  391 Cubing_Paddy
120.  389 CubeLub3r
121.  382 ly_6
122.  378 Adam Chodyniecki
123.  374 Meanjuice
124.  373 Dream Cubing
124.  373 Ravman
126.  370 ican97
127.  365 SpiFunTastic
128.  363 Ianwubby
129.  359 kbrune
130.  355 any name you wish
130.  355 Kyle Ho
132.  350 bennettstouder
132.  350 Jack Law
134.  347 Timona
134.  347 AidenCubes
136.  346 Jakub D
136.  346 jihu1011
138.  343 EthanMCuber
139.  339 Fred Lang
140.  338 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
141.  334 Jacck
142.  333 Jacob Nokes
143.  322 A_Fast
144.  321 Dabmachine1
145.  320 c00bmaster
146.  316 N4C0
147.  312 i eat air
148.  304 CFOPSPEEDSOLVER
149.  299 Heewon Seo
150.  297 dylpickle123780
151.  296 dhafin
151.  296 Enoch Jiang
151.  296 Johnathan Young
154.  295 Sawyer
155.  294 KamTheCuber
156.  292 Noob's Cubes
157.  287 drpfisherman
158.  282 breadears
159.  279 Antto Pitkänen
160.  277 Christopher Fandrich
161.  273 Jan Kasprzak
161.  273 iLikeCheese
163.  271 riz3ndrr 
164.  270 benzhao
165.  267 Poketube6681
166.  263 rlnninja44
167.  261 tom0989123
168.  260 stanley chapel
168.  260 Abram Grimsley
168.  260 roxanajohnson01
171.  259 nonamed_duck
171.  259 JakeAK
173.  254 cuberkid10
174.  253 Oliver Pällo
175.  252 Kylegadj
175.  252 P.Love
175.  252 tavery343
178.  251 Eli Apperson
178.  251 V Achyuthan
180.  248 Caleb Ashley
181.  247 Nafiz Fuad Sazid
182.  246 AydenNguyen
183.  245 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
183.  245 Jaco Momberg 
183.  245 Nihahhat
186.  242 Skewb_Cube
187.  241 Jrg
188.  235 sband17
189.  234 Enirolf
190.  233 brad711
191.  232 calcuber1800
192.  231 Panagiotis Christopoulos
193.  230 superkitkat106
194.  225 LwBigcubes
194.  225 qatumciuzacqul
196.  224 KingCanyon
197.  222 Victor Tang
198.  221 Rollercoasterben 
199.  220 abhijat
200.  211 CuberThomas
201.  210 zed zed
202.  209 GrettGrett
203.  206 elimescube
204.  203 padddi
205.  201 DanielCubes
205.  201 20luky3
207.  200 PCCuber
207.  200 Clock_Enthusiast
209.  198 Omkar1
210.  197 Huntsidermy Cubed
210.  197 sporteisvogel
212.  195 TipsterTrickster 
213.  188 myoder
213.  188 Twisted Cubing
215.  187 EmmaTheCapicorn
216.  185 mariotdias
216.  185 Chai003
218.  183 samuel roveran
219.  179 baseballjello67
219.  179 Somebody0009
221.  175 One Wheel
222.  173 BMcCl1
222.  173 Ssiא
224.  171 cubenerd74
225.  161 Harsha Paladugu
226.  156 Natemophi
227.  154 Whale
227.  154 Running for cube
227.  154 Quixoteace
230.  152 Qzinator
231.  151 Lukz
232.  148 DemonChihuahua
232.  148 CryptoConnor
234.  143 Dino_Kuber
235.  140 pjk
235.  140 Keroma12
237.  134 wrmlover
238.  132 OrdinarySolver4048
239.  131 WHY841
240.  130 edcuberrules8473
240.  130 jun349
242.  128 GooseCuber
242.  128 Kaito Kid Cuber
244.  127 Tekooo
245.  126 Urho Kinnunen
246.  125 LittleLumos
247.  122 Lubot99
248.  118 sDLfj
248.  118 Mr_Man_I_Am
250.  113 Burrito
250.  113 Arcanist
252.  112 CFOP INC
253.  111 Duncan Kimmett
254.  110 Li Xiang
254.  110 Hana_n
254.  110 shaub1
257.  108 2018AMSB02
258.  107 JustGoodCuber
259.  103 Mrdoobery
260.  98 MatsBergsten
261.  97 Penguinocuber
262.  95 cubekid2014
262.  95 Benjamin Warry
264.  94 JChambers13
265.  93 Cubinginatree
266.  92 Carter Cubes
266.  92 linus.sch
268.  89 Elijah Rain Phelps
269.  88 SuperSkewb
270.  87 Mike Hughey
271.  83 HarrisonM
272.  79 BradyLawrence
273.  78 fun at the joy
274.  77 FeelTheBeat
274.  77 GT8590
276.  76 Lord brainy
276.  76 ThijmopTheCuber
278.  74 arbivara
279.  68 Ricardo Zapata
280.  66 BirdCubing
281.  63 filmip
282.  62 cuberswoop
283.  60 UkkoE
284.  55 DesertWolf
285.  49 Nash171
285.  49 Algovi0812
287.  48 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
287.  48 Dominduchami
289.  47 JayArlo
290.  46 riovqn
291.  45 jordi_frei
292.  43 Hari Hari
293.  41 Exmestify
294.  39 1davey29
295.  38 Zacian1516
296.  37 Rubika-37-021204
297.  36 (ec)3
298.  29 Cuber987
298.  29 IsekaiMe
300.  27 ChaseTheCuber12
301.  26 PortugeeJoe
302.  25 thomas.sch
303.  23 Haya_Mirror
304.  22 SimonK
305.  21 graysonthecuber
306.  19 jronge94
306.  19 Athervus
308.  18 JailtonMendes
309.  17 Lutz_P
310.  16 Vir Agarwal
311.  14 Lightning_VTV
312.  12 brickinapresent
313.  11 HelgeBerlin
314.  10 edd_dib
315.  9 SpeedyOctahedron
316.  7 Sandils
317.  5 Mudasir
318.  4 JaxsonEisthebest


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 22, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> Results for week 46: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, BradenTheMagician, and Tues!
> 
> *2x2x2*(203)
> 1.  0.87 Legomanz
> ...


Who is @iLikeCheese ? Just wondering because they had a sub 6 3x3 average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Who is @iLikeCheese ? Just wondering because they had a sub 6 3x3 average.


He has an official WCA average of 5.93.  (Check in the members information if you want to know more.)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 22, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Who is @iLikeCheese ? Just wondering because they had a sub 6 3x3 average.





Spoiler



kyle santucci ig


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 22, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Who is @iLikeCheese ? Just wondering because they had a sub 6 3x3 average.


If you research just a little bit you'll see that it's Kyle Santucci. In case you don't know, Kyle is the Candian NR holder in 3x3 single and average. At home, he is globally sub-6 so those times are very believable.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2022)

318 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 245!

That means our winner this week is *Urho Kinnunen!* Congratulations!!


----------

